# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  SHKRIMI I SHENJTË: Kapitulli V: Historia e Kishës

## Albo

*Shekulli i Parë*


     Shekulli i parë i erës së krishterë fillon me lindjen e Jisu Krishtit prej Virgjëreshës Mari në Betlehem. Krishti jetoi, vdiq, u ngjall përsëri dhe u ngjit në qiell në shekullin e parë. Kjo kohë dëshmoi, gjithashtu, derdhjen e Shpirtit të Shenjtë mbi nxënësit e Krishtit në festën e Rushajeve, ngjarje që quhet shpesh ditëlindja e Kishës. 

     Në shekullin e parë, apostujt predikuan Ungjillin e Krishtit. Ne nuk e dimë saktësisht se ku udhëtuan apostujt, me përjashtim të Shën Pavlit udhëtimet misionare të të cilit janë treguar në librin e Veprave. Sipas Traditës, të gjithë apostujt ishin predikues universalë të Ungjillit, të cilët, me përjashtim të Shën Joanit, u vranë për besimin e tyre në Krishtin. 

     Ungjijtë dhe letrat dhe të gjithë librat që përbëjnë shkrimet e Dhiatës së Re u shkruan në shekullin e parë. Gjithashtu, në këtë kohë, u themeluan bashkësitë e para të krishtera në qytetet kryesore të Azisë së Vogël dhe Greqisë, dhe ka mundësi edhe të Afrikës së Veriut.* Kisha u themelua, gjithashtu edhe në kryeqytetin e perandorisë në Romë.


*Kisha*

     Në kundërshtim me çfarë ndonjëherë është menduar, Kisha e Krishterë ishte në fillim një fenomen urban që vetëm më vonë u përhap në zonat rurale. Gjithashtu, ajo përbëhej, kryesisht nga njerëz që ne mund ti quajmë sot shtresa e mesme e shoqërisë. Kështu, nuk është e vërtetë se krishtërimi zuri vend në botë tek njerëzit e paarsimuar dhe të prapambetur, të cilët po kërkonin një ngushëllim qiellor përballë shtypjes dhe kushteve të padurueshme tokësore. 

     Ngjarja kryesore e Kishës së shekullit të parë ishte pranimi i kombeve në Kishë, të cilët nuk ishin të detyruar të ndiqnin ritualet e kërkuara nga ligji i Moisiut (Shih Veprat 15, Galatianët, Romanët). Kështu, ndonëse Kisha e Krishterë hyri në shoqërinë perandorake romane nën perden e judaizmit, shpejt u nda nga besimi judaik meqë Populli i Perëndisë u thirr nga të gjitha kombet, prej atyre që u bashkuan në Krishtin Mesian, i Cili u pohua si Zot dhe Shpëtimtar i të gjithë njerëzve dhe i të gjithë botës. 

     Kërkesat për të hyrë në Kishën e Krishterë ishin: *besimi* në Jisuin si Zot dhe Krisht, *pendimi* nga mëkati, *pagëzimi* në emrin e Jisuit dhe si pasojë marrjen e dhuratës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Ata që i përmbushnin këto kërkesa hynë në Kishë, e cila ishte themeluar në çdo vend si një bashkësi lokale e udhëhequr nga ata që quheshin *peshkopë* ose *presbiterë*, të cilët morën vënien e duarve prej apostujve. Vetë Apostujt nuk ishin peshkopë të asnjë bashkësie të krishterë të veçantë të ndonjë vendi.

     Secila nga bashkësitë e krishtera që ne njohim pati karakterin e saj unik dhe problemet e saj unike, ashtu sikurse shohim në dokumentat e Dhiatës së Re (Shih Dhiata e Re tek Shkrimi i Shenjtë). Megjithatë, duke folur në përgjithësi, çdo kishë kishte një interes të madh për të tjerat dhe të gjitha ishin thirrur për të mësuar të njëjtat doktrina dhe të praktikonin të njëjtat virtute, duke jetuar të njëjtën jetë në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë.

*Ata ishin ngulmues në zbatimin e mësimit të apostujve, në bashkësi, në thyerjen e bukës dhe në lutje. 

Por gjithë ata që besonin rrinin bashkë dhe çdo gjë e kishin të përbashkët; dhe i shisnin pronat e pasuritë dhe ua ndanin të gjithëve, sipas nevojës së çdonjërit (Veprat 2:42, 44).* 

     Përshkrimi i kishës në Jerusalem mund ti aplikohet në përgjithësi të gjitha bashkësive të hershme të krishtera.



____________________

_ * Edhe në vendin tonë bashkësitë e para u themeluan në shekullin e parë. Ne kemi të dhëna se bashkësia e krishterë e Durrësit kishte në vitin 58 70 familje të krishtera._

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Dytë*


*Persekutimet* 

     Shekulli i dytë pa një zhvillim të mëtejshëm të besimit të krishterë dhe persekutime më të mëdha të Kishës nga autoritetet perandorake romane, për të cilët krishtërimi ishte një fe e paligjshme. 

     Të krishterët ishin të dënueshëm në sytë e romanëve jo vetëm fetarisht, por edhe politikisht. Ata shkelnin ligjet e shtetit, sepse ata kundërshtonin të nderonin një perandor tokësor si mbret, zot dhe perëndi, gjë që iu kërkohej atyre si anëtarë të shoqërisë perandorake. Ata luteshin për autoritetet civile dhe i jepnin *nderimin atij që është për nderim (Romanët 13:1-7),* por ata kundërshtonin ti jepnin mbretit tokësor lavdinë dhe adhurimin që i përket vetëm Perëndisë dhe Krishtit të Tij. Kështu romanët shpallën: *Nuk është e ligjshme të jesh i krishterë.* 

     Një nga dëshmitë e para mbi të krishterët që ne kemi nga shkrimet shekullore gjendet në letërkëmbimin e shekullit të dytë ndërmjet Plinit të Ri dhe perandorit Trajan, i cili sundoi nga viti 98 deri 117. Ky letërkëmbim tregon se krishtërimi ishte me të vërtetë i ndaluar, dhe ndonëse të krishterët nuk duhet të ndiqeshin dhe ishin të pafajshëm për akuzat e rënda kundër tyre, si flijimi i fëmijëve dhe ngrënia e mishit të njeriut (një keqkuptim i eukaristisë që kryhej në mbledhje të fshehta), megjithatë, ata duhet të ekzekutoheshin nëse, kur kapeshin, kundërshtonin të mohonin besimin e tyre.

     Persekutimi i të krishterëve në shekullin e dytë ishte gjerësisht lokal, i kryer sipas zellit të autoriteteve perandorake lokale. Megjithatë, persekutimet ishin të shtrira kudo dhe, në përgjithësi, të krishterët urreheshin edhe nga sundimtarët më tolerant dhe mendjehapur romanë. Ata urreheshin, kryesisht, për çfarë konsiderohej si këmbëngulja dhe intoleranca e tyre për shkak të përkushtimit të tyre të vetëm ndaj Krishtit si Zot. Ata persekutoheshin, gjithashtu për çfarë konsiderohej të ishte rrezik politik, që ata i sollën unitetit të ligjit dhe rendit në qeverimin perandorak, veçanërisht për shkak të numrit gjithmonë në rritje të personave që i bashkoheshin Kishës. 

     Ndërmjet udhëheqësve më të famshëm të krishterë, të shekullit të dytë, ishin peshkopët: *Ignati i Antiokisë* (v. 110), *Polikarpi i Smirnës* (v. 156) dhe filozofi *Justin* (v. 165). Secili prej këtyre njerëzve që u vranë për besimin lanë shkrime të cilat, së bashku me *Didakinë*, Letrën e Dionjetit, *letrat e Klementit të Romës*, *Letrën e Barnabës*,* Bariun e Hermas* dhe shkrimet apologjetike të *Athinagoras së Athinës, Melitonit të Sardës, Theofilit të Antiokisë* dhe teologut më të madh të shekullit të dytë* Ireneut të Lionit*, të gjithë dhanë një tablo të gjallë të besimit dhe të jetës së shekullit të dytë të Kishës. 


*Mbrojtja e Besimit: Apologjistët* 

     Zhvillimet më të rëndësishme në shekullin e dytë, përveç persekutimeve dhe rritjes së anëtarësisë së Kishës, ishin mbrojtjet e besimit të krishterë kundër mësimeve të rreme, të ashtuquajturat *apologjitë* kundër *herezive* të krishtera, si edhe kundër judaizmit dhe paganizmit. Ishte, gjithashtu zhvillimi i doktrinës së Kishës dhe fillimet e teologjisë post-apostolike; themelimi i të njëjtit rregull bazë për Kishën në çdo bashkësi lokale të drejtuar nga peshkopët, presbiterët dhe dhjakonët; themelimet e para të liturgjisë së krishterë dhe jetës misterore të ndarë krejtësisht nga sinagoga judaike; fillimet e caktimit të kanonit të shkrimeve të shenjta të Kishës së Dhiatës së Re. 

     Në fund të shekullit të parë dhe në fillim të shekullit të dytë, u shkruan shumë shkrime të rreme rreth Krishtit. Këto janë të ashtuquajturat shkrimet *apokrife* (mos të ngatërrohen me apokrifët e Dhiatës së Vjetër), të ashtuquajturët *pseudoapokrifë* (Shih Shën Lluka tek Shkrimi i Shenjtë). Këto shkrime të rreme mbanin emrat e apostujve dhe futën në rrethet e krishtera shumë histori fantastike dhe legjendare rreth fëmijërisë së Krishtit, jetës së Shën Marisë dhe veprimtarisë së apostujve. 

     Së bashku më pseudoapokrifët u shfaqën, gjithashtu edhe mësimet e *gnosticizmit*, herezi e krishterë që e shndërronte krishtërimin në një lloj filozofie spiritualiste, dualiste dhe intelektualiste (Shih Kolosianët tek Shkrimi i Shenjtë). Të krishterët e vërtetë të besimit orthodhoks iu desh të ndesheshin me këto mësime të rreme. Rezultat i kësaj lufte ishte prodhimi i teologjisë së *apologjistëve*, domethënë, i atyre që e mbrojtën besimin e vërtetë dhe ungjillin origjinal të Krishtit. Rezultat i kësaj ishte, gjithashtu mësimi i *vazhdimësisë apostolike* në Kishë, doktrina se besimi dhe jeta e vërtetë e krishtërimit kishte kaluar nga kisha në kishë, nga brezi në brez dhe nga vendi në vend, nëpërmjet vazhdimësisë së *Traditës së Shenjtë* të Kishës në dorëzimin e peshkopëve, mësimi dhe praktika e të cilëve ishte e njëjtë tek të gjithë ata me mësimin e apostujve të Jisuit. 

     Një tjetër rezultat ishte që Kisha filloi të caktonte fort se cilat nga shkrimet i përkisnin ekzaktësisht Shkrimit të Shenjtë të Kishës dhe cilat jo, caktimi ishte bazuar në dëshminë e pastër apostolike që përmbahej në shkrimet, dhe përdorimi i tyre në Kishë në mbledhjet liturgjike. 


*Rregulli dhe Liturgjia e Kishës* 

     Në shkrimet e shekullit të dytë të apologjistëve, martirëve dhe shenjtorëve, shihet se çdo Kishë e krishterë lokale udhëhiqej nga një *peshkop*, i cili e kryesonte Kishën që administrohej prej *presviterëve* ose pleqve dhe shërbehej prej *dhjakonëve*. Kështu shkruan në letrat e tij Shën Ignati i Antiokisë: 

*Ju këshilloj që të përpiqeni për të bërë çdo gjë në harmoni të perëndishme: peshkopi të kryesojë si në vend të Perëndisë, ndërsa presbiterët të funksionojnë si këshilli i apostujve dhe dhjakonët, të cilët janë më të dashurit e mi, janë besuar me shërbesën* (d.m.th. veprat e mira) *e Jisu Krishtit (Letra e Magnezianëve 6, 1).*

*Kini kujdes, pra, për të marrë pjesë në një Eukaristi; sepse një është trupi i Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht dhe një është kupa që na bashkon me Gjakun e Tij; dhe është një altar, ashtu si është një peshkop i ndihmuar nga presbiterët dhe dhjakonët, bashkëshërbyesit e mi (Letra e Filadelfianëve 4).* 

*Atje ku është peshkopi, atje duhet të jetë populli, ashtu sikurse atje ku është Jisu Krishti, atje është edhe Kisha e Përgjithshme (Katholike) (Letra e Smirnianëve 8, 2).* 

     Shën Ignati ishte i pari që e përdori termin *katholik* për të përshkruar Kishën. Ai është një mbiemër cilësor që tregon sesi është Kisha, domethënë, e plotë, e përsosur, e plotësuar, e tërë, duke mos i munguar asaj asgjë nga plotësia e hirit, të vërtetës dhe shenjtërisë së Perëndisë. 

*     Në Didakinë dhe në Apologjitë e Shën Justinit dhe Shën Ireneut, janë gjithashtu përshkrimet e mistereve të krishtera.

Pagëzoni si më poshtë: mbas shpjegimit të të gjitha pikave, pagëzoni në emrin e Atit dhe të Birit dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë, në ujë rrjedhës... (Didakia 7, 1).

Asnjë të mos hajë dhe të mos pijë nga Eukaristia juaj, por vetëm ata që janë pagëzuar në emrin e Zotit... (Didakia 9).*

*Në vetë Ditën e Zotit, mblidhuni së bashku dhe thyeni bukën dhe falenderoni (d.m.th. eukaristia, që do të thotë falënderim); por më parë rrëfeni mëkatet tuaja që flijimi juaj të jetë i pastër. Megjithatë, asnjë që grindet me vëllanë e tij të mos bashkohet me mbledhjen tuaj deri sa ata të pajtohen; flijimi juaj nuk duhet të ndyhet (Didakia 14).* 


*Eukaristia në Apologjinë e Shën Justinit*

*Dhe në ditën që quhet e Dielë, të gjithë ata që banojnë në qytete apo në fshatra mblidhen së bashku në një vend dhe lexohen përsa e lejon koha kujtimet e apostujve dhe shkrimet e profetëve. Pastaj lexuesi e mbaron leximin dhe kryesuesi na mëson dhe na këshillon gojarisht për imitimin e këtyre gjërave të shkëlqyeshme, pastaj të gjithë ngrihemi së bashku dhe i japim lart lutjet tona; dhe sikurse thashë më sipër kur mbarojmë lutjet sillet buka dhe vera dhe uji; dhe kryesuesi në mënyrë të ngjashme ofron lutjet dhe falënderimet sipas aftësisë së tij dhe populli jep pëlqimin e tij duke thënë Amin; dhe bëhet një ndarje dhe pjesëmarrje e Eukaristisë tek gjithsecili dhe atyre që mungojnë dhjakonët i sjellin një pjesë. 

Dhe ata që kanë dhe duan japin çfarë ata dëshirojnë, secili sipas mendimit të tij; ajo që mblidhet depozitohet dhe kryesuesi e përdor për të ndihmuar jetimët, të vejat dhe ata që janë në nevojë nga sëmundjet apo shkaqe të tjera, për ata që janë në burg, për të huajt që janë në udhëtim dhe me një fjalë kujdeset për të gjithë ata që janë në nevojë.  

Por e Diela është dita në të cilën ne mblidhemi së bashku, sepse është dita e parë në të cilën Perëndia, kur ndryshoi errësirën dhe materien, bëri botën, dhe Jisu Krishti Shpëtimtari ynë u ngjall së vdekurësh në të njëjtën ditë.

 (Apologjia 1, 67 e Shën Justinit).*

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Tretë*


     Kisha e krishterë jetoi një paqe relative që nga vdekja e Mark Aurelit (185) deri në kohën e perandorit Decius (249). Kur Decius erdhi në pushtet, ai filloi një persekutim të përgjithshëm kundër të krishterëve nëpër tërë perandorinë. Persekutimet nga Decius u vazhduan me forcë nga Valeriani (253-260) Gjatë kësaj kohe jo vetëm që të krishterët detyroheshin tu flijonin perëndive perandorake, por kleri ndiqej për tu vrarë dhe të gjitha pronat e të krishterëve konfiskoheshin dhe shkatërroheshin. Pati një përpjekje totale për ta zhdukur tërë udhëheqjen e Kishës dhe për ta shkatërruar atë tërësisht. 

     Megjithatë, pas Valerianit, Galeni, biri i tij, e ndali politikën e persekutimit të përgjithshëm dhe të krishterët jetuan përsëri në një paqe relative deri në fund të shekullit. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, pati një rritje të jashtëzakonshme të anëtarësisë së Kishës, e cila arriti ndoshta dhjetë për qind të popullsisë së perandorisë. 


* Të Shkarët*

     Persekutimet nga Decius dhe Valeriani, si edhe kohët e qeta që e paraprinë dhe që e pasuan, sollën një krizë të madhe brenda Kishës së Krishterë në shekullin e tretë. Çështja ishte se çfarë duhej bërë me ata të krishterë që e mohuan Krishtin nën frikën e torturave dhe ekzekutimit dhe që shkanë nga jeta në Kishë këmbëngulnin se nuk mund të kishte pendim për mëkatet e rënda mbas Pagëzimit. Ata ua mohonin pendimin atyre që shkanë nga jeta e krishterë dhe iu kundërvunë peshkopëve, të cilët pranuan të lejonin pendimin dhe ripranimin e mëkatarëve në Kungatën e Shenjtë mbas periudhës së pendimit. Kështu, pati një numër skizmash në Kishë, të cilat bënë që disa njerëz të largoheshin nga Kisha për të gjetur, sipas tyre, një formë më të pastër dhe më të rreptë krishterimi. Ndër ata që lanë Kishën ishte edhe *Tertuliani* (v.220), ati i madh i teologjisë latine në Afrikën e Veriut dhe një autor përshkrues i traktateve të krishtera të çdo lloji. Tertuliani u bashkua me lëvizjen heretike të *Montanit*, e cila filloi në fund të shekullit të dytë dhe që pretendonte të ishte kisha e profecisë së re e Shpirtit të Shenjtë që, sipas tyre, ishte më e përsosur se ajo e dhiatës së dytë të Krishtit. 

     Mbrojtësi i madh i Kishës Katholikë (të Përgjithshme) në atë kohë ishte *Qipriani*, peshkopi i Kartagjenës (v.258), i cili vetë pati një vdekje martiri mbasi kundërshtoi në Romë të ashtuquajturën Kishë të pastër të Novatianit, e cila kundërshtonte ripranimin e të shkarëve në kungimin e Kishës. Ndonëse një lexues i madh i teologjisë së Tertulianit, Qipriani e mbrojti Kishën Katholike të vazhdimësisë apostolike dhe peshkopale kundër kishave spiritualiste të pastra të maksimalistëve të vetë-modeluar. Ai ngulmonte se Kisha, ashtu si Krishti, ekziston të shpëtojë mëkatarët dhe se jashtë Kishës nuk ka shpëtim (Letra 73). 

*A mos mendon se po mban besimin ai që nuk e mban këtë unitet të Kishës? A mos beson që është në Kishë ai që e lufton dhe e kundështon Kishën...? Këtë unitet ne duhet ta mbajmë dhe ta pohojmë, sidomos ata prej nesh që janë peshkopë të cilët kryesojnë në Kishë, që ne të mund të provojmë, gjithashtu se peshkopata është një dhe e pandarë... Peshkopata është një, çdo pjesë e së cilës mbahet e tëra nga gjithsecili. Kisha është gjithashtu një... (Mbi Unitetin e Kishës 4, 5).*

*Nuk është e mundur ta ketë Perëndinë Atë ai që nuk e ka Kishën si nënë (Mbi Unitetin e Kishës 6). 

Nuk është i krishterë ai që nuk është në Kishën e Krishtit (Letra 55).*


*Zhvillimi i Teologjisë*

     Shekulli i tretë dëshmoi, gjithashtu daljen e shkollës së parë zyrtare të teologjisë së krishterë. Ajo ndodhej në Egjipt, në Aleksandri, e themeluar nga *Panteni*, e zhvilluar nga *Klementi* (v. rreth 215) dhe e sjellë në kulmin e saj nga teologu dhe studiuesi i famshëm *Origjeni* (v. 253). Ndërsa Tertuliani, ati i teologjisë latine, kundërshtonte në mënyrë absolute çdo aleancë ndërmjet Athinës dhe Jerusalemit, d.m.th. ndërmjet filozofisë pagane dhe zbulesës së krishterë, aleksandrinët këmbëngulnin se filozofia greke ishte një përgatitje e shëndoshë për Ungjillin e Krishterë dhe se të vërtetat e paganëve mund dhe duhej të silleshin për tu përmbushur në të vërtetat e besimit të krishterë. Kështu i shkruan Origjeni nxënësit të tij Shën Grigor Çudibërësit: 

*Dëshiroj që ti të marrësh nga filozofia greke ato fusha njohurish që janë mundësisht një hyrje për Krishtërimin, dhe çfarëdo informacioni nga gjeometria dhe astronomia që mund të shërbejë për të shpjeguar librat e shenjtë...*

     Vepra e Origjenit ishte fenomenale. Ai shkroi për shumë tema traktate të panumurta. Ai bëri të parin studim me të vërtetë sistematik për librat e Biblës. Vepra e tij vendosi themelet për, pothuaj të gjithë teologjinë e mëvonshme greke në Kishë. Shumë prej mësimit të Origjenit u gjykua nga Kisha të ishte jo i saktë dhe, megjithatë, për shkak të vazhdimësisë së saj tek nxënësit e tij, autori i saj u dënua zyrtarisht nga Sinodi i Pestë Ekumenik në vitin 553. 

     Ndër teologët e shekullit të tretë, të cilët mund të përmenden përkrah Tertulianit, Qiprianit, Klementit dhe Origjenit janë: *Dionisi i Aleksandrisë* (v.265), *Hipoliti i Romës* (v. 235),* Grigor Çudibërësi i Kapadoqisë* (v. 270) dhe *Metodi i Olimpit* (v. 311).  Të gjithë këta njerëz e zhvilluan teologjinë e krishterë orthodhokse dhe, veçanërisht hodhën themelet për doktrinën e Trinisë së Shenjtë, e cila shkaktoi aq debate në shekullin e katërt. *Pavli i Samosatës* dhe *Luçiani i Antiokisë* jetuan, gjithashtu në fund të shekullit të tretë dhe njihen për mësimin e tyre heretik në lidhje me karakterin Trinitar të Perëndisë.


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik* 

     Ekzistojnë, gjithashtu, shkrime prej shekullit të tretë që japin një ide rreth jetës kanonike dhe liturgjike të Kishës në atë kohë. Këto janë të ashtuquajturat: *Mësimi i Apostujve* i ardhur nga Siria dhe *Tradita Apostolike* e Hipolitit të Romës (v. 235) i cili shkroi në greqisht. I pari jep rregullat në lidhje me shërbimet hierarkike dhe praktikat misterore në Kishën e Sirisë dhe përshkruan mbledhjen liturgjike. I dyti jep, gjithashtu, informacion të ngjashëm, në një mënyrë më të gjatë dhe më të detajuar, rreth Kishës në Romë. Ai përmban tekstin më të vjetër të lutjes së përcaktuar eukaristike në historinë e Kishës që ne zotërojmë, si edhe formën për misteret e Pagëzimit, Mirosjes dhe Dorëzimit në klerik. 

*Pagëzimi dhe Mirosja në Traditën Apostolike të Hipolitit.*

*Dhe kur ai që do të pagëzohet zhytet në ujë, ai që e pagëzon  vë dorën mbi atë duke thënë kështu:

A beson në Perëndinë Atin e Tërëfuqishëm?

Ai që po pagëzohet do të thotë: Besoj.

Le ta pagëzojë ai menjëherë, një herë, duke i vënë dorën mbi kokën e tij. 

Dhe mbas kësaj le të thotë:

A beson në Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Perëndisë, 
Që lindi nga Shpirti i Shenjtë dhe Virgjëresha Mari,
Që u kryqëzua në kohën e Pontit Pilat,
Dhe vdiq dhe u varros,
Dhe u ngrit i gjallë prej së vdekurish ditën e tretë,
Dhe u ngjit në qiell,
Dhe rri në të djathtë të Atit,
Dhe do të vijë të gjykojë të gjallët dhe të vdekurit?


Dhe kur ai thotë: Besoj, 

le ta pagëzojë herën e dytë. 

Dhe përsëri le ti thotë: 

A beson në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, 
në Kishën e Shenjtë 
dhe në ngjalljen e trupit?

Dhe ai që po pagëzohet do të thotë: Besoj.

Dhe le ta pagëzojë për herën e tretë.

Pastaj, kur ai del nga uji, ai do të lyhet nga presbiteri me Vajin e falënderimit duke thënë:

Të lyej me vajin e shenjtë në Emrin e Jisu Krishtit.

Dhe kështu duke u fshirë gjithsecili vetë me peshqir, ata vishen dhe mbas kësaj çohen të gjithë në bashkësinë (Kishë).* 

*Dhe peshkopi do të vërë dorën e tij mbi ata duke u lutur dhe duke thënë:

O Zot Perëndi, që i vlerësove shërbëtorët e tu të denjë për të merituar ndjesën e mëkateve me anë të larjes së rilindjes, bëji ata të denjë të mbushen me Shpirtin Tënd të Shenjtë dhe dërgo mbi ata hirin Tënd, që ata të mund të të shërbejnë ty sipas vullnetit Tënd; sepse Ty të përket lavdia, Atit e Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Kishën e Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jëtën pa mbarim. Amin. 

Mbas kësaj, duke derdhur vajin e shenjtëruar prej dorës së tij dhe duke e vënë dorën e tij mbi kokën e atij, ai do të thotë: 

Të lyej ty me vajin e shenjtë në Perëndinë Atin e Tërëfuqishëm dhe Jisu Krishtin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë.

Dhe duke e vulosur atë në ballë, ai do ti japë atij puthjen e paqes dhe do të thotë: Zoti qoftë me ty.

Dhe ai që sapo është vulosur do të thotë: Dhe në shpirtin tënd.

Dhe kështu do të bëjë me gjithsecilin më vete.

Pastaj ata do të luten së bashku me të gjithë popullin. Por ata nuk do të luten më parë me besnikët para se të kenë kaluar në këto gjëra. 

Dhe mbas lutjeve, le të japin puthjen e paqes.*


*Falënderimi në Traditën Apostolike të Hipolitit.* 


*Zoti qoftë me ty.
Dhe me shpirtin tënd.
Ngrini lart zemrat.
I kemi tek Zoti.
Le ta falënderojmë Zotin.
I ka hije dhe është e drejtë.

Të falënderojmë ty Perëndi nëpërmjet shërbëtorit Tënd të dashur Jisu Krisht, të cilin Ti e ke dërguar kohët e fundit që të jetë Shpëtimtari dhe Çliruesi ynë dhe lajmëtari i këshillës Tënde, Fjala (Logos) që doli prej Teje, me anë të cilit i ke krijuar të gjitha gjërat, të cilin Ti pëlqeve ta dërgosh prej qiellit në gjirin e Virgjëreshës, dhe në trupin e saj Ai u mishërua dhe u shfaq të ishte Biri Yt i lindur prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe Virgjëreshës. Për të përmbushur vullnetitn Tënd dhe për të bërë gati për Ty një popull të shenjtë, Ai shtriu duart e Tij kur Ai pësoi që Ai të mund të çlironte nga vuajtjet ata që kishin arritur besimin në Ty.

Dhe kur Ai e dha Veten në pësimin vetedashës, që të shkatërronte vdekjen, dhe të thyente prangat e djallit, dhe të shkelte Hadhin, dhe të ndriçonte të drejtët, dhe të ndërtonte gur kufiri, dhe të zbulonte Ngjalljen, Ai mori bukën, falënderoi dhe tha: Merrni hani, ky është trupi im që thyhet për ju. Në të njëjtën mënyrë mori potirin dhe tha: Ky është gjaku im që derdhet për ju. Sa herë që ta bëni këtë mbani kujtimin tim. 

Kur ne kujtojmë vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Tij në këtë mënyrë, ne sjellim tek ty bukën dhe potirin, dhe të falënderojmë Ty, sepse Ti na ke vlerësuar të qëndrojmë para Teje dhe të shërbejmë ty si priftërinj. 

Dhe të lutemi që të dërgosh Shpirtin Tënd të Shenjtë në blatimin e Kishës. Bashkoji ato, dhe jepu të gjithë shenjtorëve që të marrin pjesë në blatimin, që ata të mund të mbushen me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, që të fuqizohen në besim dhe të vërtetë, që të mund të të lavdërojnë Ty me zë të lartë me anë të shërbëtorit Tënd, Jisu Krishtin, nëpërmjet të cilit Ty të dërgojmë lavdi e nder në kishën Tënde të shenjtë, tani e përherë. Amin.*

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Katërt*


*Konstandini*

     Shekulli i katërt filloi me persekutimin më të madh që ishte bërë ndonjëherë kundër Kishës së hershme, ai i perandorit *Dioklecian*. Lista më e gjatë e martirëve të parë vjen nga kjo periudhë (303-306). 

     Mbas dorëheqjes së Dioklecianit u zhvillua një luftë e fortë për pushtet ndërmjet udhëheqësve perandorak. Në vitin 312, *Konstandini* u angazhua në një betejë me pretenduesin kryesor për fronin e perëndimit, *Maksentin*. Përpara betejës së urës së Milvianit, pranë Romës, Konstandini pati një vizion, ndoshta në një ëndërr. Ai pa *Kryqin* ose *Labarumin (Chi Rho: XP)* (=KR) të Krishtit me fjalët, Në këtë shenjë, fiton. Ai e vendosi simbolin e krishterë në tunikat dhe armët e trupave të tij, dhe ata e fituan betejën. Konstandini përnjëherë i dha liri të krishterëve që të praktikonin besimin e tyre, dhe tregoi gjithashtu parapëlqimin e tij për Krishtërimin, duke i dhënë Kishës shumë privilegje dhe avantazhe. Përpara së Konstandini të vdiste, ai ndërtoi një qytet në vendin e vjetër të Bizantit, si kryeqytetin e tij të ri perandorak  një qytet të quajtur *Konstandinopojë* (Konstandinupolis), qyteti i Konstandinit, në nderim të tij. Konstandini vetë u pagëzua në shtratin e vdekjes, në vitin 337. Së bashku me nënën e tij, *Helena*, e cila rizbuloi Kryqin e vërtetë të Krishtit në Jerusalem, Konstandini njihet si shenjt nga Kisha. Krishtërimi u bë besimi zyrtar i perandorisë, në vitin 380, nga një dekret i perandorit *Theodhos*.


*Luftërat e Brendshme* 

     Gjatë kohës së Konstandinit, Kisha rimori pasuritë e saj dhe ishte e lirë nga persekutimi i jashtëm. Por, përnjëherë vështirësi të mëdha lindin brenda asaj, duke ia prishur paqen. Së pari, ndodhi *Skizma Donatiste* në Afrikën e Veriut. Skizma u quajt kështu nga *Donati*, teologu kryesor i grupit që e kundërshtoi peshkopin e zgjedhur me rregull të Kartagjenës, duke u nisur nga fakti, se njëri prej peshkopëve që mori pjesë në dorëzimin e tij, kishte treguar dobësi në kohën e persekutimit. Në vend që ta nxiste Kishën ti zgjidhte problemet e saj, Konstandini bëri të kundërtën. Në fillim, ai mori anën e Donatistëve, pastaj të kundërshtarëve të tyre, duke përdorur pushtetin perandorak për të zbatuar vendimet e tij. Skizma solli si rezultat shkatërrimin përfundimtar të Kishës, dikur të lavdishme, në Afrikën e Veriut dhe krijoi precedentin e ndërhyrjes perandorake në çështjet e Kishës. 

     Pastaj filloi debati* Arian. Ariosi*, një prift aleksandrinas, mësonte se *Logos-i Hyjnor, Fjala e Perëndisë* që u bë njeri  Jisu Krishti  nuk është *Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë.* Ai ishte, thjesht një krijesë si çdo gjë tjetër e krijuar nga Perëndia prej asgjësë. Sipas Ariosit, Perëndia nuk është Trinia e Shenjtë e pakrijuar. Perëndia është vetëm Ati, Krijuesi. Perëndia Atë krijoi *Logos-in* e Tij ose *Fjalën*, ose *Birin* si të parin dhe më të madhin e krijesave të Tij. Ky Logos, i Cili mund të quhet hyjnor vetëm si një shprehje, është mjeti i Perëndisë për shpëtimin e botës, që u lind si njeriu Jisu. Kështu, Jisu Krishti, nuk është i pakrijuari, Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë, që ka të njëjtën hyjnishmëri të pakrijuar si Perëndia Atë. Ai është një *krijesë*, ashtu si edhe Shpirti i Shenjtë. Perëndia nuk është Trinia e Shenjtë. 


*Sinodi i Parë Ekumenik* 

     Debati i lindur nga mësimi i arianëve doli para vendimit të tërë Kishës në Sinodin që Konstandini thirri në *Nikea*, në vitin 325. Ky sinod, i njohur si *Sinodi i Parë Ekumenik*, dekretoi se *Logos, Fjala* dhe* Biri i Perëndisë* është i pakrijuar dhe hyjnor. Ai është *i lindur*  domethënë, i lindur - prej Atit, dhe *jo i bërë* ose *i krijuar* prej Atij. Ai është i bashkëqenshëm (një esencë) me Atin (*homousios*). Ai është *Perëndi i Vërtetë* prej *Perëndie të Vërtetë*, Fjala e Perëndisë *me anë të Cilit u bënë të gjitha*. Është ky Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë, i pakrijuar, i vetëmlindur, i Cili u bë njeri prej Virgjëreshës Mari si Jisu Krishti Mesia i Izraelit dhe Shpëtimtari i botës. 


*Sinodi i Dytë Ekumenik* 

     Vendimi i Sinodit të Nikeas nuk u pranua gjithanshmërisht në Kishë për një kohë të gjatë. Kundërshtimi vazhdoi për shumë dekada. Sinode të shumtë u mbajtën në vende të ndryshme, të cilët formuluan pohime të ndryshme të besimit. Partia ariane fitoi mbështetjen perandorake dhe mbrojtësit e besimit të Nikeas u persekutuan shumë. Turbullirat vazhduan deri në 381 kur, në një sinod në Konstandinopojë, i njohur tani si *Sinodi i Dytë Ekumenik*, vendimi fillestar i Nikeas u riafirmua dhe u shpall hyjnia e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Pohimi i kombinuar i këtyre dy sinodeve përbën *Simbolin e Besimit, Besoren* e Kishës Orthodhokse. 


*Etërit e Kishës* 

     Mbrojtësit e mëdhenj të Orthodhoksisë Nikeane ishin: *Shën Athanasi i Madh*, peshkop i Aleksandrisë (v. 373) dhe peshkopët kapadoqeas, *Shën Vasili i Madh* (v. 379), vëllai i tij *Shën Grigori i Nisës* (v. 394) dhe miku i tyre *Shën Grigor Teologu* (v. 389). Këta etër të Kishës mësuan dhe shpjeguan besimin e vërtetë të krishterë, duke pësuar shumë për mbrojtjen e tyre të doktrinës qendrore të Krishtërimit orthodhoks, se Perëndia është *Trinia e Tërëshenjtë*: tre persona hyjnorë dhe të pakrijuar, Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë, në një dhe në të njëjtën *natyrë* hyjnore dhe të pakrijuar. 


*Sinodet e Kishës* 

*Sinodi i Nikeas* hartoi, gjithashtu, një numër *kanonesh* në lidhje me rregullin dhe disiplinën e Kishës. Këto kanone konfirmojnë parësinë e Kishës së *Romës* në Perëndim, të *Aleksandrisë* në Afrikë dhe të *Antiokisë* në Lindje (Kanoni 6), dhe njohjen e dinjitetit të Kishës në *Jerusalem* (Kanoni 7). Sinodi ndaloi praktikën e gjunjëzimit pendimtar në liturgjinë kishtare të së dielës (Kanoni 20). *Sinodi i Konstandinopojës* hartoi, gjithashtu kanone, njëri prej të cilëve pohon se peshkopi i Konstandinopojës do të ketë privilegjin e nderit mbas peshkopit të Romës ngaqë Konstandinopoja është Roma e Re (Kanoni 3). 


* Besorja* 

*Besoj në një Perëndi, Atë të Tërëfuqishëm, krijues të qiellit dhe të dheut dhe të gjithë të dukurave dhe të padukurave. 

Dhe në një Zot Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Perëndisë, të vetëmlindurin, që lindi prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve. Dritë prej Drite, Perëndi të vërtetë prej Perëndie të vërtetë, të lindur, jo të bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin, me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha. 

Që për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë, zbriti prej qiejve, edhe u mishërua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë edhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë njeri. 

Dhe u kryqëzua për ne në kohën e Pontit Pilat, dhe pësoi e u varros. 

Dhe u ngjall të tretën ditë sipas Shkrimeve. 

Dhe u ngjit në qiejt dhe rri në të djathtë të Atit. 

Dhe do të vijë përsëri me lavdi të gjykojë të gjallët dhe të vdekurit, mbretëria e të cilit nuk do të ketë mbarim.

Dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot jetëbërës, që buron prej Atit dhe adhurohet dhe lavdërohet bashkë me Atin e me Birin, që foli me anën e profetëve.

Në një Kishë, të Shenjtë, Katholike dhe Apostolike.

Pohoj një pagëzim për ndjesën e mëkateve.

Pres ngjalljen e të vdekurve. 

Dhe jetën e ardhëshme të amëshuar. Amin.*


*Zhvillimi liturgjik* 

     Shekulli i katërt dëshmoi një numër zhvillimesh liturgjike. Gjatë kësaj kohe, lutjet eukaristike të *liturgjive hyjnore*, të quajtura sipas *Shën Vasilit të Madh* dhe *Shën Joan Gojartit* (v. 407) u formuluan substancialisht. Predikimet kateketike të *Shën Joan Gojartit* së bashku me ato të *Shën Qirilit të Jerusalemit* (v. 386) tregojnë se misteret e Pagëzimit dhe të Mirosjes kremtoheshin në shekullin e katërt, pothuaj, ekzaktësisht siç bëhen sot në Kishën Orthodhokse. Në këtë kohë, ishin caktuar *40 Ditët e Kreshmës* dhe* Festa e Pashkës*. *Krishtlindja* ishte ndarë nga festa e *Epifanisë* ose *Theofanisë*, duke u bërë kështu një festë e veçantë e Kishës për të kundërballancuar festivalin pagan të Diellit që kremtohej në 25 dhjetor (_Shih Krishtlindja tek Adhurimi_). 


*Jeta Murgërore*

     Shekulli i katërt pa, gjithashtu, lulëzimin e jetës murgërore në Egjipt  drejtuar nga *Shën Andoni i Madh* (v. 356)  në Siri dhe në Perëndim. Ndërmjet shenjtorëve murgërorë të kësaj periudhe ishin Pavli i Tebës, Pakomi, Hilarioni, Sava, Makario i Egjiptit, Epifani i Qipros dhe Efremi i Sirisë. Ndërmjet shenjtorëve murgërorë në Perëndim ishin Jeronimi, Joan Kasiani dhe Martini i Turit. Shenjtorët e famshëm peshkopë të shekullit të katërt ishin Shën Nikolla i Mirës në Liqi, Shën Spiridhoni i Trimithundës dhe Shën Ambrozi i Milanos.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Pestë*


*Luftërat e Brendshme*

     Në fillim të shekullit të pestë kur Aleksandria dhe Konstandinopoja po haheshin për pozicionet e tyre në Kishë dhe në perandori, *Nestori*, peshkopi i Konstandinopojës, shpalli kundërshtimin e tij për të nderuar Marinë, nënën e Krishtit, me titullin tradicional *Theotokos* (Perëndilindëse ose Hyjlindëse). Ai pretendonte se ai që lindi nga Maria ishte thjesht njeriu në të cilin Logos-i i përjetshëm i Perëndisë erdhi të banojë, por jo Vetë Logos-i. Kështu, Maria nuk mund të quhej me vend Theotokos, që do të thonte *ajo që lindi Perëndinë*. 

*Shën Qirili,* peshkopi i Aleksandrisë (v. 444), e kundërshtoi me forcë mësimin e Nestorit, duke deklaruar se ishte me vend të quhej Maria *Theotokos*, meqë ai që lindi prej asaj, sipas mishit, nuk ishte tjetër, përveçse Logos-i hyjnor i Perëndisë. I vetëmlinduri Bir i Perëndisë ishte lindur nga Ati para jetëve duke zbritur prej Qiellit për shpëtimin e njeriut, duke lindur në mish dhe duke u bërë njeri prej Virgjëreshës. Kështu, Biri i Perëndisë dhe Biri i Marisë është një dhe i njëjti Bir. 


*Sinodi i Tretë Ekumenik* 

     Nestori dhe pasuesit e tij kundërshtuan ti dorëzoheshin thirrjeve të Shën Qirilit për pendim. Kështu, në vitin 431, në qytetin e Efesit, një grup i vogël peshkopësh nën kontrollin e drejtpërdrejt të Shën Qirilit mbajti një sinod për të afirmuar doktrinën aleksandrinase dhe për të kundërshtuar atë të Nestorit. Vendimet e këtij takimi u njohën zyrtarisht, në 433, nga peshkopët e Lindjes që nuk kishin qenë të pranishëm. Sinodi i 431 u njoh më vonë si Sinodi i Tretë Ekumenik. 


*Sinodi Bandit*

     Edhe vendimet e këtij sinodi nuk u pranuan menjëherë. Vazhdoi të ziente debati për çështjen në fjalë. Shën Qirili dhe shumica e peshkopëve të Lindjes  të cilët ishin të prirur për të kundërshtuar mësimin e tij nga frika se nuk e shprehte në mënyrë të përshtatshme njerishmërinë e vërtetë të Jisuit  mundën të arrinin një kuptim të përbashkët. Megjithatë, mbas vdekjes së tij, pasuesit fanatikë të Qirilit u ndanë përsëri nga peshkopët e Konstandinopojës dhe të Lindjes. Në 449, një numër i madh peshkopësh që e konsideronin veten besnikë të pozicionit të Qirilit, mbajtën një sinod tjetër në Efes. Ky sinod u njoh si *latrocinium* ose *sinodi bandit*. Ai formuloi një doktrinë rreth personit dhe natyrës së Krishtit që e theksonte kaq shumë hyjninë e Zotit sa që njerishmëria e Tij humbi krejtësisht. Kështu, pështjellimi dhe ndarja vazhduan ndër të krishterët. 


*Sinodi i Katërt Ekumenik* 

     Në 451, u thirr një sinod tjetër, këtë herë në qytetin e *Kalqedonit*, për të zgjidhur problemin e doktrinës së Krishtit. Ky sinod, i njohur në Kishë tashmë si *Sinodi i Katërt Ekumenik*, arriti të  mbronte mësimin e Shën Qirilit dhe të Sinodit të Efesit të 431. Ai përmbushi, gjithashtu, kërkesat e peshkopëve të Lindjes, se njerishmëria e vërtetë e Jisuit duhej të pohohej qartë. Në përkufizimin e tij, Sinodi i Kalqedonisë ndoqi drejpërdrejt mësimin e formuluar në një letër të *Shën Leonit, Papës së Romës*. 

     Përkufizimi Kalqedonas pohonte, se Jisu Krishti është me të vërtetë Logos-i i mishëruar, vetë Biri i Perëndisë i lindur prej Atit para gjithë jetëve. Ai afirmonte se Virgjëresha Mari ishte me të vërtetë *Theotokos*, meqenëse ai që lindi prej saj sipas mishit në Betlehem, është i pakrijuari, Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë, njëri prej Trinisë së Shenjtë. Në lindjen e Tij njerëzore, deklaroi Sinodi, Fjala e Perëndisë e mori në Veten e Tij tërë njerishmërinë, duke u bërë një njeri i vërtetë në çdo drejtim, por pa mëkat. Kështu, sipas përcaktimit Kalqedonas, Jisui i Nazaretit është *një person* ose *hipostazë në dy natyra*  njerëzore dhe hyjnore. Ai është plotësisht njeri. Ai është plotësisht hyjnor. Ai është Perëndi i përsosur dhe njeri i përsosur. Si Perëndi, Ai është i bashkëqenshëm (homousios) me Perëndinë Atë dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Si njeri, Ai është i bashkëqenshëm (homousios) me të gjitha qeniet njerëzore.

     Bashkimi i hyjnishmërisë me njerishmërinë në Krishtin quhet *bashkim hipostatik*. Kjo shprehje do të thotë se në njërin, personin unik të Krishtit, hyjnishmëria dhe njerishmëria janë të bashkuar në një mënyrë të tillë, që ato nuk janë *të përziera së bashku*, as *të shkrira*, as *të ndara* dhe as *të veçuara*. Krishti është një person, i Cili është si njeri ashtu edhe hyjni. Biri i Perëndisë dhe Biri i Marisë është një dhe i njëjti person. 


*Monofizitët*

     Vendimi i Sinodit të Kalqedonisë nuk u pranua nga nxënësit ekstremistë të Shën Qirilit të Aleksandrisë dhe as prej atyre që ishin bashkuar me ata. Këta të krishterë, të quajtur *monofizitë*, e kundërshtuan Sinodin e Kalqedonisë për shkak se sinodi foli për *dy natyra*, duke kundërshtuar kështu formulën e vjetër të Shën Qirilit që deklaronte se në mishërimin e Tij, Krishti pati vetëm një natyrë. Mbështetësit e vendimit të Kalqedonisë deklaronin dhe deklarojnë akoma se ndonëse fjalët e tyre janë të ndryshme nga ato të atit të shenjtë, doktrina e tyre është ekzaktësisht e njëjtë dhe është shprehur vetëm me një saktësi më të madhe. Mosmarrëveshja kurrë nuk u zgjidh, megjithëse dhe ndonëse u bënë shumë përpjekje për bashkim në shekullin e pestë dhe të gjashtë  dhe përsëri në vitet e fundit  kundërshtuesit e vendimit Kalqedonas mbetën të ndarë nga Kisha Orthodhokse. 

     Sot, të ashtuquajturit të krishterë *monofizitë* janë: në *Kishën Kopte të Egjiptit, Kishën Etiopiane, Kishën Jakovite Siriane, Kishën Siriane të Indisë* dhe *Kishën Armene*. Këto kisha quhen shpesh *Kishat Lindore të Vogla* ose* Kishat Orthodhokse Orientale*.


*Sinodet* 

*Sinodi i Tretë* dhe* i Katërt Ekumenik* përpiloi një numër kanonesh të natyrës disiplinare dhe praktike. Sinodi i Efesit ndaloi hartimin e një besimi të ndryshëm nga ai i dy sinodeve të parë (Kanoni 7). Ky kanon u përdor nga Orthodhoksët në kundërshtimin e tyre për shtimin e fjalës *"Filioque"* në Besoren që u bë në Kishat e Perëndimit. Sinodi i Kalqedonisë i dha Konstandinopojës, Romës së Re, privilegje të barabarta me Romën e vjetër perandorake, sepse kryeqyteti i ri ishte  i nderuar me perandorin dhe senatin (Kanoni 28). 


*Perëndimi* 

     Shekulli i pestë pa rënien e perandorisë së krishterë në Perëndim me rënien e Romës nën barbarët. Nisja e *kohëve të errta* në Perëndim erdhi shpejt mbas vdekjes së një njeriu, shkrimet voluminoze dhe shumë të debatuar të të cilit ushtruan influencën e vetme më të madhe në Krishtërimin Perëndimor, si në atë Roman ashtu edhe në atë të Reformuar: *Agustinit, peshkopi i Hipos* (v. 430).

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Gjashtë*


*Perandori Justinian I dhe Monofizitët*

     Shekulli i gjashtë i historisë së Kishës Orthodhokse në Lindje u zotërua nga personi dhe politikat e perandorit *Justinian I* (527-65).

     Justiniani e kuptoi lidhjen ndërmjet Kishës dhe shtetit si një unitet dhe bashkëpunim ndërmjet *priftërisë* (që ka të bëjë me gjërat hyjnore) dhe *perandorisë* (që kryeson mbi të vdekshmit). Synimet e tij ishin të rifitonte pjesën perëndimore të perandorisë prej pushtuesve barabarë dhe për ti kthyer monofizitët përsëri në besimin orthodhoks të Sinodit të Kalqedonisë. Ai shpresonte të bashkonte plotësisht Kishën dhe perandorinë. Justiniani e arriti synimin e tij të parë nën përpjekjet e ushtrive të tij të drejtuara nga gjenerali *Belisar*. Ai dështoi në synimin e dytë, ndonëse përpjekjet e tij ishin të guximshme dhe të vazhdueshme. 

     Përpjekja kryesore e Justinianit për ti kthyer monofizitët në Kishën Orthodhokse ishte nëpërmjet dënimit zyrtar të të tre teologëve, të cilët mbështetësit e Sinodit të Kalqedonisë i favorizonin në përgjithësi, por kundërshtarët e Kalqedonisë i përbuznin. Me dekret perandorak, në 544, dhe me vendim të një sinodi të mbajtur në 553 (referuar tradicionalisht si *Sinodi i Dytë i Konstandinopojës* dhe *Sinodi i Pestë Ekumenik*) Justiniani dënoi zyrtarisht të ashtuquajturët *Tre Kapitujt*. Këto ishin shkrime të debatueshme të *Theodoretit të Kirit* dhe *Ibasit të Edesës* si dhe shkrimet dhe personi i *Theodori i Mopsuestias*. 

     Dënimi i *Tre Kapitujve* nuk u pëlqeu mbështetësve strikt të Sinodit të Kalqedonisë. Ata nuk ishin dakort me doktrinat e gabuara dhe të dyshimta të këtyre tre teologëve, por ata nuk shikonin ndonjë arsye për dënimin e tyre. Përpjekja e Justinianit për të qetësuar kundërshtarët monofizitë të Orthodhoksisë Kalqedoniane me anë të dënimit të *Tre Kapitujve* përfundimisht doli e pafrutshme. Masa nuk i bindi kundërshtarët të ribashkoheshin me Kishën apo Perandorinë. 


*Sinodi i Pestë Ekumenik*

     Përveç kundërshtimit të mësimeve joorthodhokse dhe të dyshimta të *Tre Kapitujve*, *Sinodi i Pestë Ekumenik* qartësoi me kujdes doktrinën orthodhokse të *bashkimit hipostatik* të hyjnishmërisë dhe njerishmërisë në Krishtin. Në seri të gjata pohimesh, Sinodi afirmoi, pa mëdyshje, besimin orthodhoks tradicional se Jisu Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë, është një prej Trinisë së Shenjtë, një dhe i njëjti person (hipostazë) hyjnor i Cili i ka bashkuar personalisht (hipostatikisht) në Vetvete të dy natyrat: e Perëndisë dhe njeriut, pa i shkrirë ato së bashku dhe pa lejuar në asnjë mënyrë ndarjen e tyre. 

*Sinodi i Pestë* dënoi, gjithashtu, zyrtarisht mësimet e *Origjenit* (v. 254) dhe nxënësit e tij të shekullit të gjashtë që mësonin dhe praktikonin një version *spiritualist* të krishtërimit që mbante shumë doktrina joorthodhokse. Ata mësonin se Krishti ishte i vetmi shpirt i krijuar që nuk u bë material prej mëkatit; se përfundimisht krijimi do të shpëtohet nëpërmjet shpirtëzimit të tij nga Perëndia në Krishtin Shpëtimtar. 


*Perandori Justinian dhe Reformimi* 

     Sundimi i Justinianit pa, gjithashtu, një sulm të mirëpritur kundër mbetjeve të paganizmit helenistik në perandorinë. Universiteti i Athinës u mbyll, në 529 dhe u promovua në mënyrë ekskluzive mësimi dhe kultura e krishterë. 

     Justiniani ndërtoi shumë kisha në qytetin perandorak dhe nëpër tërë perandorinë, sidomos në Jerusalem, Betlehem dhe në Malin Sinai në Egjipt. Krijimi i tij më i madh ishte tempulli kushtuar *Krishtit Dituria e Perëndisë* në Konstandinopojë  kisha madhështore e *Shën Sofisë*. Ikonografia, gdhendja, skalitja dhe mozaiku lulëzuan gjatë kohës së tij. Bazilikat e Ravenës, selia e autoritetit perandorak në Perëndim u ngritën gjatë pushtimit barbar. 


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

     U shkruan shumë himne liturgjike, përfshirë *Shkurtoren e Krishtlindjes* dhe këngët e *Shën Roman Himnografit* (v 510). Vetë perandori Justinian shkroi himnin *"O i vetëmlinduri Bir",* që këndohet akoma në mbledhjen (sinaksin) e liturgjive hyjnore në Kishën Orthodhokse.  

     Shekulli i gjashtë dëshmoi një përcaktim dhe qëndrueshmëri të adhurimit liturgjik nëpër tërë botën e krishtërimit lindor, sidomos, ngaqë praktikat liturgjike të kryeqytetit perandorak të Konstandinopojës u pranuan nga qytetet e tjera nëpër tërë perandorinë. Kisha e Konstandinopojës filloi të përdorte festat liturgjike të jetës së Kishës që ishin tashmë në përdorim në qendrat palestineze. Këto festa ishin: *Krishtlindja* dhe *Fjetja e Hyjlindëses* dhe *Paraqitja në Tempull e Krishtit*. Ka mundësi që festa e *Shpërfytyrimit* të kremtohej në Konstandinopojë që gjatë kësaj kohe. 

     Përveç kremtimeve festive të kryeqytetit që u përhapën nëpër tërë perandorinë, u shtuan edhe elmentë të tillë si, *hyrjet* zyrtare liturgjike dhe këndimi i *Trishenjtorit* dhe *Besores* në liturgjinë hyjnore të Kishës. 

     Grumbullimi i disa faktorëve shkaktoi ndryshime të shumta në ritualin liturgjik dhe në devotshmërinë e Kishës. Këta faktorë ishin: ngritja e Kishës Konstandinopolitane si modeli për kishat e tjera; zhvillimi i *ritualit kishtar* perandorak; shfaqja e *teologjisë mistike* në shkrimet nën emrin e *Dionis Aeropagjitit* dhe përpjekjet e pushtetit perandorak për të paqësuar monofizitët. 

      Në këtë kohë praktikat e Kishës së Konstandinopojës u kombinuan me adhurimin fillestar Judeo-Kristian të Kishës së parë, me rregullin e lutjes që u zhvillua në manastiret e krishtera dhe me praktikat liturgjike të Kishës në Jerusalem, duke formuar sintezën e parë të madhe të adhurimit liturgjik në historinë e Orthodhoksisë. 


*Pesë Patriarkanat*

     Në shekullin e gjashtë, Konstandinopoja, të paktën në mendjen e të krishterëve lindorë, ishte themeluar fortësisht si selia primare në *pentarkinë* e krishterë, të cilën Justiniani e quante pesë shqisat e universit: Konstandinopoja, Roma, Aleksandria, Antiokia dhe Jerusalemi. Titulli *ekumenik* i jepej të gjitha zyrave kryesore në qytetin perandorak. Kur* Joan Agjërimtari* (528-595), peshkop i Konstandinopojës, mori titullin *patrik ekumenik*, emërimi u kundërshtua me forcë nga *Papa Shën Grigori i Madh*, peshkop i Romës (590-604), si i papërshtatshëm për një bari të krishterë. Ky është i njëjti *Shën Grigor*, i cili ishte një teolog dhe bari me famë shenjtërie, emri i të cilit është i lidhur tradicionalisht me* Liturgjinë e Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara*, që Kisha Orthodhokse e kremton gjatë ditëve të javës së Kreshmës së Madhe_ (Shih Mesha e Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara tek Adhurimi)._ 


*Perëndimi*

     Përveç Shën Grigorit, edhe Shën Benedikti i Nursias (rreth. 480-542) dhe nxënësit e tij murgjër do të kishin një ndikim të madh në historinë e mëpastajme të Kishës së Perëndimit. Ndër shenjtorët e këtij shekulli mund të përmenden: Shën Kolumba dhe Shën Agustini i Kantërberit, bashkëkohas të Shën Grigorit. Këta njerëz ishin nga misionarët më të shquar në Evropën Perëndimore, Angli dhe Irlandë, të cilët vepruan ndërmjet tribuve barbare. 

     Në Spanjë, në shekullin e gjashtë, fjala "Filioque" u shtua në Besoren Nikeo-Konstandinopolitane. Ky veprim, i cili u bë për të theksuar hyjninë e Krishtit te pushtuesit barbarë  të cilët ishin arianë  u paracaktua të kishte pasoja të rënda në historinë e mëvonshme të Kishës.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Shtatë*

*Dionis Aeropagjiti*

     Shkrimet teologjike që u shfaqën në shekullin e gjashtë nën emrin e *Dionis Aeropagjitit*, u pranuan në përgjithësi si nga mbrojtësit ashtu edhe nga kundërshtarët e doktrinave të sinodeve ekumenikë të shekullit të katërt dhe të pestë. Këto shkrime patën një ndikim të madh në devotshmërinë liturgjike të Kishës nëpërmjet shpjegimeve të tyre simbolike të ritualeve të adhurimit. Ato paraqisnin një teologji *mistike* e cila theksonte pakuptimshmërinë absolute të Perëndisë dhe tjetërsinë e Tij absolute prej gjithçkaje tjetër që ekzistonte në krijimin e Tij. Por, ato përmbanin një doktrinë në lidhje me Krishtin që shkaktoi vështirësi të mëdha në shekullin e shtatë. 

     Shkrimet dionisiane përmbanin mësimin se Jisu Krishti, Biri i mishëruar i Perëndisë, ka *një vullnet dhe një veprim theandrik* që i kombinonte plotësisht  të dy veprimet dhe aktivitetet e dalluara të natyrave të Tij hyjnore dhe njerëzore. Kjo doktrinë u quajt *monothelitizëm* (që do të thotë se Krishti pati vetëm një vullnet hyjnoro-njerëzor), ose *monoenergjizëm* (që do të thotë se Krishti pati vetëm një veprim, ose energji hyjnoro-njerëzor). Kjo u pranua me dëshirë të madhe nga ata që menduan se ky formulim doktrinal do të zgjidhte përfundimisht problemin e ndarjes monofizite dhe do ti ribashkonte ata me Kishën. 

     Në fakt, monofizitët i vlerësuan thellë mësimet e shkrimeve Pseudo-Dionisiane. Autori anonim i këtyre veprave, ndoshta ishte vetë një monofizit. Megjithatë, ribashkimi i pritur i atyre që ishin ndarë prej Kishës, qysh prej mesit të shekullit të pestë, nuk u realizua. Arsyeja përse nuk u realizua ishte nga kundërshtimi i furishëm që i bënë Shën Maksim Konfesori (v. 662) dhe Shën Martini, Papa i Romës (v. 655)  formulimit *një vullnet dhe veprim theandrik në Krishtin*. 


*Shën Maksim Konfesori dhe Shën Martini*

     Të dy këta njerëz, së bashku me mbështetësit e vendosur të tyre, këmbëngulën se Jisu Krishti duhej të kishte dy vullnete dhe veprime të dalluara, ashtu si Ai kishte dy natyra të ndara dhe të dalluara në një person. Etërit e Shenjtë këmbëngulnin se është *një* Bir i Perëndisë, i Cili është *një* Bir i Marisë, por ky *një* Bir dëshiron dhe vepron në mënyrë të dalluar si Perëndi dhe si njeri.

     Krishti ka plotësinë e vullnetit, energjisë, veprimit dhe fuqisë *hyjnore* që është e njëjta si ajo e Atit dhe e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Krishti ka, gjithashtu, plotësinë e vullnetit, energjisë, veprimit dhe fuqisë *njerëzore* që është e njëjta me atë të çdo qenie tjetër njerëzore. Shpëtimi qëndron në faktin se Jisu Krishti, duke qenë një njeri i vërtetë, lirisht dhe vullnetarisht e nënshtron vullnetin e tij njerëzor (që është ekzaktësisht i njëjti vullnet njerëzor që kanë të gjithë njerëzit) te vullneti i Tij hyjnor (që është vullneti i Perëndisë). Kështu, Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë u bë një njeri i vërtetë me një *vullnet njerëzor* të vërtetë dhe kështu, si një njeri i vërtetë, Ai mundi të përmbushë çdo drejtësi në bindje të përsosur dhe të vullnetshme te Ati i Tij. Nëpërmjet *veprimit njërëzor* të vërtetë të Tij Jisu Krishti i çliron tërë njerëzit prej mëkatit dhe vdekjes si Adami i Ri dhe i Fundit _(Shih Çlirimi tek Doktrina). _ 

     Shën Maksimi dhe Shën Martini pësuan shumë për kundërshtimin që i bënë pozicionit monothelit. Ata u burgosën, u torturuan dhe u gjymtuan nga pushteti perandorak, i cili donte me çdo kusht ta përdorte monothelitizmin si një mënyrë bashkimi me monofizitët. 


*Sinodi i Gjashtë Ekumenik*

     Megjithatë, përfundimisht, doktrina e këtyre shenjtorëve fitoi. *Sinodi i Tretë i Konstandinopojes*, i njohur si *Sinodi i Gjashtë Ekumenik*, mbajtur në 680-681, e verifikoi zyrtarisht mësimin e tyre dhe zyrtarisht dënoi si *Patrikun Sergj të Konstandinopojës*, ashtu edhe *Honorin, Papën e Romës*, së bashku me të gjithë ata që mbronin doktrinën e gabuar rreth Jisuit që e zhvishte Atë nga njerishmëria e Tij e vërtetë. 


*Shkrimet Teologjike*

*Shën Maksim Konfesori* shkroi, gjithashtu, mbi temat shpirtërore dhe asketike. Bashkëkohasi i tij në Egjipt, *Shën Joan Klimaku* (i Shkallës) (v. 649), igumeni i manastirit të Shën Ekaterinës në Malin Sinai, shkroi veprën klasike mbi jetën shpirtërore, *Shkalla e Ngjitjes Hyjnore*. Andrea i Kretës shkroi në shekullin e shtatë kanonin e tij pendimtar, i cili lexohet akoma në Kishën Orthodhokse gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe. 


*Lindja e Islamit*

     Shekulli i shtatë dëshmoi, gjithashtu lindjen e *Islamit* nga profeti *Muhamed*, i cili filloi kohën islame me ikjen e tij nga Meka, në 622. Pasuesit e këtij besimi të ri nuk humbën kohë në sulmin kundër perandorisë së krishterë, e cila në atë kohë ishte dobësuar shumë mbas një lufte të gjatë me *persianët*. Gjatë luftës persiane perandori *Herakli* rimori Kryqin e vërtetë nga ushtritë që e kishin kapur, dhe e solli atë në Konstandinopojë. Ky veprim shënoi kremtimin e *Lartësimit të Kryqit* nëpër tërë perandorinë e krishterë. Deri në vitet tridhjetë të shekullit të shtatë, një ditë e veçantë, në Shtator, për nderimin e Kryqit kremtohej vetëm në Jerusalem (_Shih Lartësimi i Kryqit tek Adhurimi_). 


*Sinodi Kuinisekst (Pesë-Gjashtë) ose Sinodi i Trulos* 

     Në fund të shekullit të shtatë, ka mundësi në 692, një sinod u mbajt në Konstandinopojë, në sallën me kube ose Trulo, të pallatit perandorak. Ai hartoi 102 rregulla kanonikë. Këto kanone janë quajtur kanonet e Sinodit Kuinisekst (Quinisext), ngaqë ato u panë si vazhdimi i punës të sinodeve ekumenikë të pestë dhe të gjashtë, të cilët nuk kishin nxjerrë dekrete kanonikë. 

     Shumë nga kanonet përpiqen të freskonin ligjin zyrtar të Kishës, duke e kombinuar atë me legjislacionin ekzistues civil të Justinianit. Të tjerë e vendosën praktikën e Kishës së hershme dhe normat disiplinore në terma më të saktë. Për shembull, këto kanone zyrtarizuan rregullin sipas të cilit njerëz të martuar mund të dorëzoheshin në dhjakonatë dhe presbiteri (priftëri) mund ti mbante gratë e tyre, por ata që tashmë ishin dorëzuar dhjakonë dhe priftërinj nuk mund të martoheshin. Sinodi riforcoi ligjin që daton prej kohës së Justinianit, që vetëm të pamartuarit mund të shërbejnë në shërbesën e peshkopit. Ky sinod, caktoi gjithashtu, moshat për dorëzimet dhe riafirmoi disiplinën kishtare tradicionale në lidhje me klerin, të tillë si përjashtimin e rreptë të tyre nga pjesëmarrja drejpërdrejt në çështjet politike, ushtarake dhe ekomike të kësaj bote. 


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

     Kanonet e Sinodit Trulon dekretuan qartë se një periudhë prej 40 ditësh agjërimi duhet të paraprijë Pashkën, në ditët e javës të së cilës nuk duhej të kremtohej Liturgjia Hyjnore Eukaristike, por duhej të shërbehej Liturgjia e Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara (Kanoni 52). Ato iu bënin thirrje të krishterëve të nderonin Ngjalljen e Krishtit, duke mos u gjunjëzuar në të Dielat (Kanoni 90). Ky sinod i ndaloi laikët të hynin në shenjtëroren e ndërtetsës së Kishës dhe e ndalonte martesën misterore ndërmjet një orthodhoksi dhe një jo-orthodhoksi (Kanonet 69, 72). Në të kërkohej nga ata që këndonin në Kishë të frenoheshin nga thirrjet e padisiplinuara dhe nga përdorimi nga të gjitha meloditë që janë të papajtueshme dhe të papërshtatshme për Kishën (Kanoni 75). Në këtë sinod kërkohej, gjithashtu, çkishërimi i njerëzve që për asnjë arsye mungonin në liturgji për tre të diela rresht (Kanoni 80). Së fundi, bëhej thirrje për dënimin me vdekje për ata që jepnin mjekime për abortin dhe për ato që i merrnin për të vrarë fetusin(Kanoni 91).

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Tetë*


*Debati i Ikonave*

     Në shekullin e tetë sundonjësit isaurianë në Lindje, Leo III (717-741) dhe Konstandini V (741-775) u orvatën ta nënshtronin Kishën nën sundimin e tyre. Për të arritur kontrollin e Kishës këta dy perandorë i sulmuan ligësisht të krishterët e zellshëm, sidomos murgjërit, të cilët mbronin integritetin e Kishës. Sulmi mori formën e një persekutimi të egër kundër atyre që nderonin ikonat. Subjekti i sulmit ishte vendosur në vend të përshtatshëm, sepse ekzistonte realisht një ekzagjerim i nderimit të ikonave ndërmjet njerëzve të devotshëm që arrinte kufijtë e idhujtarisë dhe paganizmit.

     Një sinod i mbajtur, në 753 e dënoi zyrtarisht nderimin e ikonave nga të krishterët. Ai bëri thirrje për heqjen e të gjitha imazheve prej kishave, ndërtesave publike dhe shtëpitë e njerëzve. Ky sinod nuk ishte vetëm një lëvizje politike nga sundonjësit për të fituar pushtet mbi Kishën, por nxorri edhe një argumentim të veshur me arsye dhe të përgatitur me mjeshtëri kundër nderimit të ikonave. Baza e pozicionit të sinodit u morr, kryesisht, nga mësimi biblik se Perëndia është i padukshëm, prandaj nuk duhet të bëhen dhe nuk duhen adhuruar nga besimtarët e vërtetë imazhet e dukshme dhe të gdhendura. Ka mundësi që ky argument të ishte frymëzuar nga kontakti i ngushtë me myslimanët, të cilët ishin fanatikisht strikt në këto pika.

     Peshkopët e Kishës ishin nën presionin e fortë perandorak për të dënuar zyrtarisht nderimin e ikonave. Kur ata e bënë, pasoi një persekutim i egër ndaj atyre që vazhdonin  ti mbanin dhe ti nderonin imazhet e shenjta. Koha ndërmjet 762 dhe 775 njihet si dekada e gjakut meqë qindra të krishterë, kryesisht murgjër, u burgosën, u torturuan dhe, madje u vranë ngaqë i ruajtën dhe i nderuan ikonat.


*Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik*

     Në vitin 787, gjatë mbretërimit të perandoreshës Irena (780-802), e cila e parapëlqente nderimin e ikonës, u mbajt një sinod në Nikea i cili përcaktoi legjitimitetin dhe përdorimin e duhur të ikonave në Kishë. Ky sinod, i njohur tani si *Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik*, ndoqi teologjinë e *Shën Joan Damaskinit* (v. 749). Vendimi i sinodit afirmoi se ikonat mund të bëhen dhe të nderohen, por jo të adhurohen.

     Peshkopët e sinodit arsyetuan se thelbi i vërtetë i besimit të krishterë është mishërimi i Birit dhe Fjalës së Perëndisë në trup njerëzor. Perëndia me të vërtetë *është* i padukshëm. Por në Jisu Krishtin Perëndia i padukshëm u bë i dukshëm. Ai që sheh Jisuin sheh Atin e padukshëm (Joani 14:8). Kur mohohet në Kishë pikturimi dhe nderimi i konave, mohohet njerishmëria e vërtetë e Jisuit. Gjithashtu, mohohet që në dhe nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit, Shpirti i Shenjtë i është dhënë njerëzve, kështu që ata mund të bëhen të shenjtë, duke i përmbushur me të vërtetë vetvetet si të krijuar *në ikonën dhe ngjashmërinë e Perëndisë (Zanafilla 1:26).*

     Kështu, sinodi vendosi se kundërshtimi i ikonave të shenjta ishte kundërshtimi i faktit të shpëtimit nga Perëndia në Krishtin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë.

     Perëndia Atë dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë nuk mund dhe nuk duhen pikturuar. Krishti, Hyjlindësja Mari (Theotokos) dhe shenjtorët mund të pikturohen në formën ikonografike, sepse ato tregojnë realitetin e shpëtimit të njeriut prej Perëndisë. Ato tregojnë: shpërfytyrimin dhe shenjtërimin e vërtetë të njeriut  dhe të gjithë krijimit  nga Krishti dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë. Imazhet mund të nderohen në Kishë meqë nderimi i bërë imazhit ngrihet tek *prototipi* i saj dhe ai që nderon një ikonë adhuron personin (hipostazën) e të pikturuarit (Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik).

     Mbas sinodit të 787 sulmi kundër ikonave vazhdoi. Përfundimisht mbaroi në 843 kur ikonat u kthyen në kishat ku ato janë edhe sot.


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

*Shën Joan Damaskini* ishte, gjithashtu i përgjegjshëm për zhvillimin liturgjik në shekullin e tetë. Ai ishte një zyrtar i lartë i Kalifit Mysliman, i cili u bë një murg në manastirin e Shën Savas në Jerusalem. Ai shkroi shumë himne liturgjike që këndohen akoma në Kishë, si *Kanoni i Mëngjesores* dhe disa himne që këndohen në shërbesën e *varrimit* orthodhoks. Ai konsiderohet të jetë kompozitori fillestar i *Oktoekut* (Tetëtingullit), që është koleksioni i himneve të kënduara në Kishë, duke përdorur tetë melodi të ndryshme, një në çdo javë me rotacion gjatë tërë vitit (Shih Viti kishtar tek Adhurimi). Shën Joani është autori i traktatit të parë sistematik të dokrinës së Kishës së Krishterë Orthodhokse të quajtur *Paraqitje e Plotë e Besimit Orthodhoks*. Ky traktat mund të gjendet në pjesën e tretë të veprës* Burimi i Njohurisë*.

     Festa e* Hyrjes së Hyjlindëses Mari në Tempull* u fut në Konstandinopojë. Sipas Shën Andreas së Kretës, festa kremtohej tashmë në Jerusalem qysh prej shekullit të gjashtë. Kështu, gjatë shekullit të tetë, ajo zuri vend në kalendarin universal të Kishës Orthodhokse.


*Perëndimi*

     Në Perëndim, në shekullin e tetë, tributë barabare vazhduan të ktheheshin në krishtërim. Misionari më i madh në këtë kohë ishte Shën Bonifaci (v. 754). Gjithashtu, në këtë shekull, peshkopët e Romës u bënë për herë të parë sundonjës shekullorë që qeverisnin pronat në Itali dhe hynë në lidhje të ngushtë me sundonjësit e sapodalë Karolingian. Ishin këta sundonjës barbarë të Shtëpisë Karolingiane, veçanërisht *Sharlemanji (Karli i Madh),* që restauruan perandorinë në Perëndim në bashkëpunim me peshkopët e Romës. Por, për të bërë këtë, ata duhej të sulmonin legjitimitetin e perandorisë në Lindje. Ata e bënë sulmin e tyre duke e akuzuar Lindjen për idhujtari, për shkak të nderimit të ikonave dhe duke akuzuar Lindjen për heqjen e fjalëve dhe nga Biri *(filioque)* nga Besorja e Nikeas. Këto akuza përfshiheshin në *Librat Karolinë*, të cilat iu dhanë Papës së Romës nga Karli i Madh, në 792.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Nëntë*


*Mbarimi i Debatit mbi Ikonat*

     Mbas sinodit të 787 në të cilin u mbrojt zyrtarisht nderimi i ikonave në Kishë, dolën sundimtarë të rinj perandorakë të cilët i sulmuan përsëri si nderimin ashtu edhe nderuesit e imazheve të shenjta. Kur perandoresha Irena vdiq, në 802, u bë perandor Leo Armeni. Në 815 ai urdhëroi që ikonat e kishave të vendoseshin në vende ku besnikët nuk mund ti arrinin dhe kështu, ata nuk mund ti nderonin dhe ti puthnin. Në të Dielën e Dafinës, të vitit 815, Shën Theodhori, igumeni i *Manastirit të madh të Studios* në Konstandinopojë, udhëhoqi një procesion publik me ikonat e shenjta. Ky procesion shkaktoi sulmin perandorak, tortura dhe vrasje. Vetëm në 843, me ardhjen në fron të* Perandoreshës Theodhora*, nën udhëheqjen e *Patrikut Metodit*, ikonat e shenjta u kthyen njëherë e përgjithmonë në Kishë. Ky kthim zyrtar i ikonave, të Dielën e Parë të Kreshmës në atë vit, shënoi fillimin e kremtimit vjetor të festës së triumfit të Orthodhoksisë që mbahet akoma edhe sot.


*Qirili dhe Metodi:  Misioni tek Sllavët* 

     Në mes të shekullit të nëntë Patriku i Konstandinopojës, *Shën Foti*, dërgoi misionarë në Moravi për ti sjellë në besimin e krishterë popujt sllavë. Vëllezërit grekë, *Konstandini* dhe *Metodi*, arritën në Moravi, në 863. Konstandini kishte krijuar tashmë një alfabet sllav  i quajtur tani *Sllavishte e Vjetër* ose *Bullgarishte e Vjetër*  që vëllezërit e përdorën për të përkthyer librat e Kishës në gjuhën sllave. Vepra e tyre qëndronte në mësimin e alfabetit, futjen e librave liturgjikë dhe ritualë dhe duke përgatitur njerëz për priftëri.

     Misioni i Konstandinit dhe Metodit krijoi armiqësi me misionarët frankë të Kishës Latine, të cilët kishin ardhur në Moravi më parë. Ata besonin se gjuhët zyrtare në Kishë duhej të ishin vetëm hebraishtja, latinishtja dhe greqishtja. Ata nuk besonin se gjuha sllave duhej të përdorej në shërbesat kishtare. Kështu, Konstandini dhe Metodi shkuan në Romë, në vitin 869 për të mbrojtur punën e tyre, veçanërisht përdorimin e gjuhës vendase në liturgji. Papa Adrian II i bekoi misionarët grekë për punën e tyre.

     Konstandini vdiq në 869. Pak para se të vdiste ai u bë murg, duke marrë emrin *Qiril*, me të cilin njihet si një shenjt në Kishë dhe prej të cilit mori emrin edhe alfabeti *Qirilik*.

     Metodi u caktua si peshkop i Panonisë. Kur ai u kthye në punën e tij misionare, ai u arrestua nga kleri franko-gjerman me ndihmën e Luigj Gjermanit. Në vitin 873 kur Papa Joan mori vesh se çfarë i kishte ndodhur Metodit, kërkoi lirimin e tij. Por mbas vdekjes së Metodit në 885, puna e tij u shkatërrua nga pushteti franko-gjermanik. Shumica e nxënësve të tij u arrestuan, internuan ose u shitën në skllavëri. Disa ikën në Bullgari ku *Shën Klementi* dhe *Shën Naumi* bënë një punë të madhe misionare tek njerëzit atje. Bullgarët në këtë kohë po merrnin besimin e krishterë. Ata u lidhën me Kishën e Konstandinopojës, në 870. Puna e Shën Qirilit dhe Metodit, ungjillizimi i sllavëve, vazhdoi prej Bullgarisë nëpër Serbi dhe përfundimisht në Kiev dhe në Rusinë Veriore në shekujt që pasuan.


*Çështja Filioque* 

     Përplasja ndërmjet Lindjes dhe Perëndimit nuk ishte vetëm rreth misionit te sllavët. Ajo kishte rrënjë më të thella në rolin që sundonjësit e rinj frankë dhe gjermanë po luanin në Evropën Perëndimore dhe në Kishën Perëndimore.

     Në vitin 800, ditën e Krishtlindjes, *Karli i Madh* u kurorëzua perandor nga Papa i Romës. Në 792 sundonjësi i ri i kishte dërguar tashmë *Librat Karolinë* të tij (Libri Carolini) tek Papa Adrian I. Arsyeja e Karlit të Madh për të sulmuar Kishën e Lindjes ishte, sepse kjo ishte e vetmja mënyrë në të cilën ai mund ta diskreditonte perandorin e Lindjes dhe kështu, ai vetë mund të njihej si i vetmi sundonjës në krishtërim. Në vizionin e tij të *Perandorisë së Re Romane*, Karli i Madh donte të përfshinte të gjithë Lindjen së bashku me të gjithë Perëndimin.

     Në vitin 808, Papa i Romës  Leo III reagoi kundër akuzave të Karlit të Madh kundër Lindjes. Ai e vendosi besoren, pa Filioque-n në tabela argjendi në dyert e Shën Pjetrit.


*Papati*

     Ndonëse përpjekja e Karlit të Madh për të vendosur sundimin mbi të gjithë krishtërimin nuk u arrit, papët e Romës filluan të shtrinë qeverimin e tyre kishtar nëpër të gjithë Perëndimin. Papë të fortë si Nikolla I (858-867) e ushtruan autoritetin e tyre mbi të gjithë peshkopët në Perëndim, duke e ulur ndikimin e autoriteteve laike dhe decentralizimin e favorizuar nga mitropolitët lokalë. Në këtë proces ata u ndihmuan nga *Dekretet e Rreme*, dokumente që pretendonin të ishin letra të papëve të parë, por, në fakt, ishin fallsifikime franke të shekullit të nëntë. Për më tepër, e ashtuquajtura *Dhuratë e Konstandinit* e bëri të njohur ndikimin e saj. Kjo pretendonte se perandori Konstandin, në shekullin e katërt, i kishte dhënë disa fuqi dhe privilegje peshkopëve romanë, duke përfshirë edhe kontrollin shekullor mbi territoret rrotull Romës, të cilat më vonë u quajtën *shtetet papale*.


*Foti, Patriku i Konstandinopojës*

     Prej 861-886 ndodhi përplasja e parë ndërmjet Kishave të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Në Konstandinopojë ishin dy parti që po luftonin për pushtet në çështjet fetare dhe civile, të ashtuquajturët zellotët ose konservatorët dhe të moderuarit. Për të siguruar një udhëheqës të aftë që të restauronte paqen në Kishë, një laik, i quajtur *Foti*, u ngrit në detyrën e patrikut. Ekstremistët e të ashtuquajturës parti konservatore nuk ishin të kënaqur. Ata apeluan në Romë, duke përdorur emrin e mirë e patrikut të mëparshëm *Ignat*  i cili ishte tërhequr paqësisht për të mirën e Kishës  kundër Fotit dhe pushtetit perandorak që e kishte konfirmuar zgjedhjen e tij. Papa Nikolla përfitoi nga rasti i apelit ekstremist për të ndërhyrë në çështjet e Kishës së Konstandinopojës, duke thirrur një sinod në këtë qytet, në 861 për të zgjidhur grindjen. Kur legatët papal erdhën në sinod, ata panë se Foti ishte patriku i ligjshëm dhe gjithçka u zgjidh paqësisht. Por, kur legatët e kthyen në Romë, papa Nikolla e kundërshtoi vendimin e tyre dhe mbajti një sinod tjetër, kësaj radhe në Romë, në 863, në të cilin ai e shpalli Ignatin si peshkop i Konstandinopojës, duke e hequr Fotin. Veprimet e tij nuk u përfillën.

     Në 866 dhe 867 Kisha bullgare po luhatej ndërmjet Konstandinopojës dhe Romës. Në 867, në Konstandinopojë, Foti dhe një sinod prej pesëqind peshkopësh, e dënuan papën Nikolla për ndërhyrjen në çështjet e Kishës bullgare. Por në të njëjtin vit pati një ndryshim tjetër politik në Konstandinopojë. Vasili I u bë perandor duke vrarë parardhësin e tij dhe mbrojtësin e tij të mëparshëm, dhe për arsye politike Ignati u rivendos si patrik në vend të Fotit. Në 869 Papa Adrian II, pasuesi i Nikollës e çkishëroi Fotin përsëri për rolin e tij në çështjen bullgare. Por, në 877 situata ndryshoi. Foti, i cili nuk ishte kundër perandorit të ri, u bë përsëri Patrik, kur i nderuari Ignat vdiq.

     Në 879, një sinod i madh u mblodh në Konstandinopojë, ku morën pjesë edhe legatët papal. Në këtë sinod, të kryesuar nga Foti, privilegjet tradicionalë të papës së Romës në Lindje u qartësuan nga Foti dhe u pranuan nga Papa Joani VIII, i cili ishte papa i ri. Sinodet e 863 dhe 869 që dënuan Fotin u konsideruan të pavlefshëm. Sinodi i 787 u pranua si Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik. Besorja u afirmua pa Filioque-n.

     Foti u kanonizua zyrtarisht si shenjt nga Kisha Orthodhokse në shekullin e dhjetë. Ai ishte një njeri me shumë talente. Ai ishte një teolog i madh që shkroi shumë, sidomos në çështjen e Filioque-s, duke mbrojtur burimin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë vetëm prej Atit. Ai ishte një përpilues i shkrimeve klasike dhe patristike. Ai sponsorizoi misionin tek sllavët. Mbrojti Traditën autentike të Kishës në përballjen me pretendimet e ekzagjeruara të Nikollës, ndërkohë duke ruajtur unitetin me Kishën e Romës dhe papën Joani VIII. Ai ishte një diplomat i shkëlqyer në çështjet politike, me përunjësinë dhe diturinë e tij ai fitoi respektin e njerëzve dashamirës në të gjitha anët e Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Shën Foti ishte njëri prej peshkopëve me të vërtetë të mëdhenj në historinë e Kishës së krishterë.


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

     Në shekullin e nëntë një tjetër shenjt i madh, Shën Theodhori i Studios, ishte përgjegjës për zhvillimin liturgjik. Shën Theodhori ishte igumen i manastirit të Studios në Konstandinopojë i cili kishte, gjatë jetës së tij, rreth njëqind mijë murgjër në drejtimin e tij. Ai njihet për mbrojtjen që u bëri ikonave të shenjta dhe për rolin e tij në zhvillimin e adhurimit liturgjik orthodhoks. Tipikoja liturgjike, rregulli i adhurimit publik në manastirin e Studios, u bë rregulli normativ për tërë Kishën Orthodhokse qysh prej shekullit të nëntë. Librat e shërbesave për Kreshmën e Madhe dhe Pashkën, Triodi dhe Pesëdhjetorja, janë pothuaj, krejtësisht, punë e murgjërve Studitë, ndër të cilët më i famshmi është Shën Josif Himnografi.

     Gjithashtu, daton prej shekullit të nëntë, një kopje e *Liturgjisë Hyjnore të Shën Joan Gojartit* e cila e ka liturgjinë e besnikëve, gati, pothuaj në të njëjtën formë në të cilën bëhet sot në Kishën Orthodhokse.


*Kodi Ligjor*

     Në fund të shekullit të nëntë, Perandori Vasil I, filloi një kodifikim të ri të ligjit civil. Një nga veprat që doli nga kjo punë ishte Epanagogjia. Aty u riafirmua sistemi i sinfonisë ose unitetit ndërmjet kishës dhe shtetit.


*Perëndimi*

     Duke folur në përgjithësi, shekulli i nëntë ishte një nga shekujt më të rëndësishëm në historinë e Kishës. Ishte një periudhë rilindjeje në Lindje, ndërsa në Perëndim ishte një periudhë e rritjes së centralizimit rreth papatit roman. I vetmi teolog për tu përmendur në këtë kohë në Perëndim ishte Joan Skot Erigena (v. 877), i cili e solli influencën e madhe të teologjisë Lindore të Dionisit dhe të Shën Maksimit në Kishën Perëndimore.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Dhjetë*


*Rilindja Kulturore*

     Në Lindje, në shekullin e dhjetë, pati një vazhdim të përgjithshëm të rilindjes kulturore të shekullit të nëntë. U mblodhën shkrimet e Etërve të Kishës dhe për herë të parë, *Shën Simeon Metafrasti* kodifikoi *Jetët e Shenjtorëve* të Kishës. Pati, gjithashtu, një gjallërim të interesit për antikitetin pagan nga njerëz të tillë, si: *Mihal Pselus* dhe *Joan Italos*, helenizimi ekstrem i të cilëve i çoi në konflikt me Kishën.

     Në 960, Shën Athanasi i Malit Athos (v. 1000) themeloi Lavrën e Madhe dhe hapi kështu rrugën e zhvillimit të republikës së madhe murgërore të Malit të Shenjtë. Shën Simeon Teologu i Ri (v. 1022) shkroi traktatet e tij me influencë rreth banimit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë tek të krishterët.


*Kisha dhe Shteti*

     Shekulli i dhjetë pa, gjithashtu, rritjen e ndërdepërtimit të aspekteve kishtare dhe cilivile në shoqërinë bizantine. Kisha mori kontroll më të madh në çështje të tilla, si: martesa dhe familja. Për shembull, një bekim i Kishës  rregulluar nga ligji kanonik orthodhoks  filloi të kërkohej nëse martesa do të njihej si e vlefshme nga autoritetet civile. Në të njëjtën kohë, Kishës i duhej të ishte më e interesuar me caktimin e kërkesave minimum se sa kishte qenë më parë. Kjo mund të shihet në të ashtuquajturën konflikt për martesën e katërt, që shpërtheu në 925 kur Patriku i Konstandinopojës *Nikolla Mistikos* refuzoi të lejonte perandorin Leo VI të martohej për herë të katërt, duke sjellë kështu në ligjin kanonik orthodhoks ndalimin e rreptë të martesës së katërt për cilindo, në asnjë rast. Teologjia e Kishës për martesën e mban monogaminë si standartin e saj: një bashkim i një burri dhe e një gruaje, e cila nuk prishet as nga vdekja. Rimartesa, edhe e atyre që kanë mbetur të ve, nuk pajtohet me këtë standart, edhe kur ajo mund të pranohej si një lejim ndaj dobësisë njerëzore. Megjithatë, me konfliktin e martesës së katërt, vëmendja filloi të fokusohej në minimumin  nga ku vjen nocioni i gabuar, se Kisha Orthodhokse lejon tre martesa për besimtarët e saj. 


*Bullgaria* 

     Cari *Boris i Bullgarisë*, i cili u pagëzua në 869 me perandorin Mikaeli III i Konstandinopojës si nun, u kthye përfundimisht nga Roma në Konstandinopojë dhe, në shekullin e dhjetë Kisha e tij u vendos fort në Liturgjinë Lindore Bizantine. Veçanërisht, nën birin e tij, *Car Simeonin*, Bullgaria ishte një shtet i fuqishëm dhe lulëzoi një kulturë bullgaro-bizantine. Megjithatë, nga fundi i këtij shekulli, u përhap herezia e *bogomilëve*  një sekt dualistik dhe spiritualistik i traditës Manikease.


*Vladimiri i Kievit*

     Në 988, shtetasit e Principatës Kieviane u pagëzuan në lumin Dnjepër nën drejtimin e Princit të Madh Vladimir, duke filluar kështu historinë e Kishës Orthodhokse në Ukrainë dhe Rusi. Vladimiri e mori besimin e krishterë nga Konstandinopoja, duke u pagëzuar atje me perandorin Vasil si nun. Ekziston një legjendë se legatët e Vladimirit nuk mundën të gjenin një besim më të bukur se ai bizantin. Gjithashtu, është e njohur mirë se princi Kievian e pa të volitshme politikisht dhe ekonomikisht të martohej me princeshën bizantine Ana, dhe ta rreshtonte principatën e tij me perandorinë Konstandinopolitane.

     Mbas pagëzimit të tij Vladimiri përjetoi një kthim të vërtetë shpirtëror. Ai bëri gjithçka të vendoste parimet e krishtera në mbretërinë e tij dhe ti ndriçonte shtetasit e tij me besimin orthodhoks. Për veprat e tij personale dhe zyrtare të drejtësisë, si një princ i krishterë i kohës së tij, Vladimiri është kanonizuar si shenjtor i Kishës. Gjyshja e tij, princesha e madhe Ollga, e cila ishte kthyer para tij dhe që me sa duket ndikoi në veprimet dhe vendimet e tij, është kanonizuar gjithashtu si shenjtore.


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

     Liturgjikisht festa *Mbrojtja e Virgjëreshës Mari* erdhi nga shekulli i dhjetë. *Shën Andrea i Marrë për Krishtin* (v. 956) pa një vizion të Hyjlindëses Mari (Theotokos) duke ndërmjetuar para Perëndisë dhe duke e mbrojtur popullin besimtar të Konstandinopojës me vellon e saj (omoforion-mbrojtje) gjatë kohës së një sulmi nga paganët sllavë. Ironikisht, festa *Mbrojtja e Hyjlindëses Mari*, e cila është shkëputur nga rrënjët e saj historike dhe tani kremtohet, kryesisht si festa e pranisë së Marisë në mes të Kishës, është mbajtur si një festë popullore, pothuaj vetëm nga Kishat sllave.


*Perëndimi*

     Në mbarim të shekullit të nëntë Perëndimi hyri në një nga periudhat më të errëta të historisë së tij. Valë të reja të invazioneve e shkatërruan sigurinë relative të perandorisë së krijuar nga Karli Madh (Sharlemanji). Kisha pësoi shumë nga sundimi i zotërve laikë. Megjithatë, ishte edhe fillimi i një lëvizjeje reformimi, që buroi nga *Manastiri i Klynit* (Cluny) në Francë.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Njëmbëdhjetë*


*Skizma e Madhe*

     Në mes të shekullit të njëmbëdhjetë një debat madhor lindi ndërmjet Konstandinopojës dhe Romës. Shkaku i konfliktit në atë kohë ishte ndalimi i praktikave liturgjike greke në Italinë e Jugut nga papa dhe ndalimi i praktikave latine në Lindje nga patriku i Konstandinopojës. Në 1053 papa dërgoi legatë në Konstandinopojë në një përpjekje për të restauruar kungimin ndërmjet Kishave. *Mihal Cerularius*, Patriku i Konstandinopojës, spranoi ti takonte legatët e papës sepse ai mendoi se ata ishin të motivuar politikisht.

     Në 16 korrik 1054,* Kardinali Humbert*, kryesuesi i delegacionit papal u lodh nga pritja. Ai ishte i acaruar nga mungesa e respektit që u tregua ndaj ambasadorëve romanë, kështu që ai vendosi një dokument të *anathemës* dhe çkishëroi (aplikuar vetëm tek patriku Mihal Cerularius dhe ata që janë në simpati me atë) në altarin e katedrales së Shën Sofisë. Në të njëjtën kohë, kardinali u tregua shumë i kujdesshëm, duke e lavdëruar Konstandinopojën si qyteti tepër orthodhoks.

     Arsyet zyrtare të anatemës së Humbertit dhe çkishërimit të Cerularius-it ishin: heqja e Filioque-s nga Besorja; praktika e klerit të martuar dhe gabime liturgjike. Patriku Mihal Cerularius iu përgjigj veprimit të Humbertit duke çkishëruar të gjithë ata që ishin përgjegjës për incidentin e 16 korrikut. Ai bëri një listë të gjatë të abuzimeve latine, kryesisht, për praktikat e ndryshme liturgjike të tilla, si përdorimi i bukës pa maja për eukaristinë.

     Ndonëse Kardinal Humberti veproi vetëm kundër personit të patrikut dhe simpatizuesve të tij, dhe, ndonëse patriku reagoi vetëm kundër vetë Humbertit, përpjekja për të restauruar unitetin ndërmjet Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, në 1054, përfundoi në skizëm ndërmjet dy kishave që vazhdon akoma edhe sot. U bënë disa veprime ripajtimi, të tilla, si heqja simbolike e anatemave të 1054 nga Papa Pavli VI dhe Patriku Athinagora i në 1966, por më kot.


*Papati*

     Mesi i shekullit të njëmbëdhjetë pa, gjithashtu, fillimin e një lëvizjeje të fuqishme reformuese, duke patur në qendër papatin. Shpesh, kjo lëvizje quhet *Reforma Grigoriane*, me emrin e mbështetësit të saj më të famshëm, *Papa Grigorit VII* (1073-1085) ose *Hildebrand*. Lëvizja kërkoi të vendoste pavarësinë e Kishës prej çdo autoriteti shekullor. Gjatë procesit, ajo i shtriu shumë pretendimet e papatit. Kjo e bëri të vështirë çdo ripajtim me Lindjen. Për shembull, në 1089, si pjesë e një përpjekje për të rivendosur lidhje të mira ndërmjet Kishave, Lindja i kërkoi Papës *Urban II* një pohim të besimit. Ai e kundërshoi ta bënte meqë një bërje e tillë do të supozonte se peshkopi i Romës mund të gjykohej në Kishë nga një tjetër. Kështu, ndonëse Patriku Nikolla III i Konstandinopojës (1084-1111) tha: Le ta pohoj Papa besimin orthodhoks dhe ai do të jetë i pari, kjo nuk ndodhi më në histori.


*Kryqëzatat*

     Në kohën e kryqëzatës së parë në 1095, pozicioni i drejtimit të papës në shoqërinë perëndimore ishte i vendosur mirë. Përfundimisht ishin kryqëzatat ato që e vulosën skizmën ndërmjet kishave. Kryqtarët e morën Jerusalemin në 1099, i përzunë myslimanët dhe vendosën një hierarki latine në vend të rregullit kishtar lokal ekzistues.


*Rusia Kieviane*

     Në Rusinë Kieviane në shekullin e njëmbëdhjetë besimi i ri i krishterë po lulëzonte. *Shën Andoni* (v. 1051) themeloi manastirin e guvave në Kiev, *Lavrën Kievo-Peçerskaja*. *Shën Theodosi* (v. 1074), shenjti i saj më i madh, u quajt themeluesi i murgërisë ruse. Shën Theodosi ndoqi shembullin e Krishtit të përunjur të Ungjillit në një formë ungjillore të jetës shpirtërore. Kjo formë njihet si *kenoticizmi* rus, që do të thotë një jetë përunjësie vetë-zbrazëse dhe dashurie për vëllezërit (Shih Filipianët 2:6). Manastiri Kievian i Guvave ishte qendër e dashurisë së krishterë dhe e interesimit social, si edhe e një pune dhe ndriçimi shpirtëror dhe intelektual.


*Borisi dhe Glebi*

     Ndër shenjtorët e Kievit numërohen edhe vëllezërit *Boris* dhe *Gleb*, të cilët ishin bijtë e Shën Vladimirit. Ata nuk pranuan të luftonin kundër vëllait të tyre Sviatopolk në një luftë për pushtet mbas vdekjes së atit të tyre. Ndërsa e dinin se nuk kishte shpresë për ta fituar betejën, dy vellëzërit më të vegjël refuzuan të luftonin që të shpëtonin jetët e pasuesve të tyre besnikë që do të dënoheshin me siguri, nëse ata do të luftonin. Si pësues të mosrezistencës Shën Borisi dhe Shën Glebi ishin të parët që u kanonizuan nga Kisha ruse në 1020. Ata u lavdëruan  jo si martirë të pacifizmit të krishterë  por si ata që dhanë jetën e tyre që të tjerët të mund të jetojnë.


*Veprat Teologjike*

     Gjatë kësaj periudhe *Theofilakti i Bullgarisë* në Lindje po shkruante komentarët voluminozë mbi shkrimet e shenjta.* Anselmi i Kantërbërit* (v. 1109) në Perëndim po prodhonte fjalimet e tij teologjikë më me influencë që përmbanin të ashtuquajturën provë ontologjike për ekzistencën e Perëndisë, një mbrojtje të doktrinës së Filioque-s, dhe të ashtuquajturën teori të satisfaksionit të shlyerjes së fajit, në të cilën mbrohej pikëpamja se vdekja e Krishtit në kryq ishte flijimi i përshatshëm i nevojshëm për të shlyer drejtësinë dhe zemërimin e Perëndisë Atë.


*Perëndimi*

     Shekulli i njëmbëdhjetë dëshmoi në perëndim *reformat Cisterciane* të urdhërit benediktin (të njohur tani si trapistët). Përfaqësuesi më i madh i kësaj lëvizje, *Bernardi i Klervosë* (Bernard de Clairvaux), ishte një teolog asket dhe mistik dhe një aktivist i Kishës. Ai predikoi kryqëzatat dhe luftoi me* Abelardin*, autorin e famshëm të *Sic et Non*. Edhe lëvizja *Karthuziane* e murgërisë heremite filloi në këtë kohë

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Dymbëdhjetë*


*Prirjet Kryesore*

     Shekulli i dymbëdhjetë pa luftën e vazhdueshme të dinastisë perandorake *Komneni* në Konstandinopojë me kryqtarët latinë prej perëndimit dhe uzurpimet e turqve myslimanë në Lindje. Perandori *Aleks Komneni* e sanksionoi zyrtarisht Malin Athos si qendrën e murgërisë orthodhokse. *Efthim Zigabeni* përgatiti veprën *Panopli Dogmatike*, një manual i doktrinave zyrtare të Kishës. Ndonëse në këtë kohë pati në perandori një interes të sinqertë për teologjinë, veprat teologjike në Krishtërimin Lindor u kufizuan në një përsëritje dhe katalogim të doktrinave tradicionale.

     Arti dhe arkitektura u zhvilluan në shekullin e dymbëdhjetë me monumente bizantine klasike, të tilla, si: ndërtesat dhe mozaikët e Kishës së *Shën Llukës* dhe Kishës së *Dafnit* pranë Athinës. Në Rusi,* Shën Alipi* (v. 1114), ati i ikonografisë ruse, jetoi në këtë periudhë. Disa prej arritjeve më të mëdha ikonografike dhe arkitektonike të Novgorodit, Vladimirit, Suzdalit dhe Pskovit vijnë prej kësaj kohe.


*Rusia Kieviane*

     Krishtërimi në Rusinë Kieviane vazhdoi të zgjerohej dhe të zhvillohej. Raportohet se një zjarr në Kiev, në 1124, ka djegur gjashtëqind kisha  një tregues i zhvillimit të madh të këtij qyteti kozmopolitan që ishte bërë një qendër e rëndësishme e kulturës dhe tregtisë evropiane dhe bizantine. Në fillim të këtij shekulli, Princi Vladimir Monomakh (v. 1125) shkroi të famshmen e tij porosi për fëmijët e mi, një dokument që kishte për qëllim të drejtonte bijtë e tij në jetët e tyre si udhëheqës të krishterë. Ndikimi bizantin ishte akoma shumë i fortë në krishtërimin kievian. Kronika Primare Ruse që përmbante jetët e shumë shenjtorëve kievian, tradicionalisht u redaktua nga murgu Nestor i manastirit të guvave.


*Serbia*

     Serbëve iu ishte dhënë shtetformimi nga perandori bizantin nëpërmjet përpjekjeve të sundonjësit *Nemanjia* (1113-1199). Djali i Nemanjës, Ratsko, shkoi në malin Athos për tu bërë murg me emrin Sava. Ai ishte destinuar për tu bërë shenjtori i madh kombëtar dhe udhëheqës i popullit serb. Në fund, Sava e solli atin e tij në Malin e Shenjtë për ta mbaruar jetën e tij në petkun murgëror me emrin *Simeon*, kanonizuar nga Kisha si *Shën Simeon Miro-rrjedhësi*. Perandori bizantin Angjelos i dha atit dhe birit serb manastirin e *Hilandarit* në Malin Athos, i cili ka mbetur gjer më sot si manastiri serb në Malin e Shenjtë.


*Perëndimi*

     Së bashku me centralizimin e pushtetit papal dhe fitores së papatit mbi sundonjësit shekullar, Perëndimi i shekullit të dymbëdhjetë pa ngritjen e shkollës *Viktorine* të teologjisë augustiniane të drejtuar nga *Hygo* dhe *Rikardi i Shën Viktorit* (Richard de Saint Viktor) (v. 1173). Në këtë kohë *Pjetër Lombard* shkroi veprën e tij me influencë *Sentencat*, ndërkohë që në një nivel më popullor lëvizjet spiritualiste dhe dualiste të *Valdezianëve* dhe *Albigenzianëve* po bënin efektin e tyre

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Trembëdhjetë*


*Kryqëzata e Katërt*

     Shekulli i trembëdhjetë filloi me atë që është quajtur ripohimi përfundimtar i skizmës ndërmjet Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, me *kryqëzatën e katërt*. Në 1204 kryqtarët plaçkitën Konstandonopojën. Ata shkatërruan dhe plaçkitën shumë kisha, dhunuan shumë altarë dhe vodhën objekte të shenjta. Një latin, *Thoma Morozini*, u emërua patrik i Konstandinopojës dhe një frank u emërua perandor. Tashmë, për herë të parë, Perëndimi Latin u bë një armik i hapur në mendjen e Lindjes Greke. U shkruan shkrime drejtërdrejt kundër papatit dhe Kishës Latine. Sundimi latin vazhdoi deri në 1261, kur perandori *Mihal Paleologu* e rimori qytetin.


*Sinodi i Lionit*

     Mihali III ishte në një situatë të papërballueshme sepse turqit po sulmonin nga lindja dhe nuk kishte sigurinë nëse perëndimorët latinë do të ktheheshin përsëri. Prandaj, për arsye politike, ai dërgoi një delegacion peshkopësh në sinodin e Kishës së Perëndimit, në Lion, në 1274, me shpresën për të fituar simpati dhe ndihmë ekonomike dhe ushtarake për perandorinë e tij që po shkatërrohej. Perëndimorët i propozuan delegatëve të Mihalit, propozim që u bë një formulë klasike për bashkimin e Kishës në shekujt e pastajmë. Ata propozuan se Lindja mund ti mbante ritet e saj liturgjike. Përdorimi i fjalës Filioque mund të ishte fakultativ, jo i detyrueshëm, përsa doktrina që ajo pohonte nuk ishte dënuar si heretike. Papa duhej të njihej si më i lartë.

     Delegatët e Mihalit në Sinodin e Lionit shkuan më tej sesa u ishte kërkuar. Ata pranuan zyrtarisht formulën romane të papatit dhe doktrinën romane të Filioque-s  hera e parë në histori që ishte kërkuar. Paqja dhe ndihma nga perëndimi që Mihali dëshiroi zgjati deri në vdekjen e tij, në 1282.

     Kur Mihali vdiq aktet e bashkimit të Lionit u kundërshtuan menjëherë nga peshkopët e Lindjes. Perandori u varros pa ritet funerale të Kishës.


*Serbia*

     Në 1217 Sava shkoi në Nikea për të marrë bekimin e Kishës së Konstandinopojës për një Kishë të pavarur kombëtare për serbët. Në 1219 Sava vetë u fronëzua i pari kryepeshkop i Serbisë nga *Manueli*, Patriku i Konstandinopojës, në praninë e perandorit Theodhor. Në Ditën e Ngritjes, në 1220, në një kuvend të serbëve në manastirin e Zhicas, i porsafronëzuari kryepeshkop kurorëzoi vëllanë e tij *Stefanin*, zhupan i madh, si të parin mbret të të gjithë Serbisë.

     Mbas një jete të një drejtimi të shquar, mbasi kaloi në shumë prova dhe vështirësi, mbasi udhëtoi shumë nëpër tërë Krishtërimin Lindor, Sava vdiq, në 14 Janar 1235. Ai u pasua nga *Arseni*, një njeri që ai e kishte zgjedhur dhe që ishte dorëzuar peshkop nga vetë Sava. Kryepeshop Sava, themeluesi dhe ati i Kishës Orthodhokse Serbe dhe njëri prej personaliteteve me të vërtetë të shquar në historinë e Kishës Orthodhokse, u kanonizua shenjt i Kishës, së bashku me atin e tij *Shën Simeonin*, vëllanë e tij *Shën Stefanin i Parëkurorëzuar* dhe pasuesin e tij *Shën Arsenin*.


*Bullgaria*

     Shekulli i trembëdhjetë dëshmoi rithemelimin e një Kishe kombëtare për *bullgarët* me njohjen e kryepeshkopit të Tërnovos si kreu i Kishës në tokat bullgare.


*Rusia*

     Rusia në shekullin e trembëdhjetë u përmbys nga pushtimi mongol. *Zgjedha tartare* ra mbi vendin kur kani Batu udhëhoqi katërqindmijë burra kundër Rusisë në 1237. Shteti i Kievit ra në 1240.

     Në 1231 *Aleksandër Nevski* u bë princ i Novgorodit. Ky qytet-republikë në veri pati formën e tij unike republikane të qeverisjes, si edhe traditën e tij të veçantë shpirtërore, arkitektonike dhe ikonografike. Në 1240 Aleksandri i udhëhoqi rusët në një betejë fitimtare kundër suedezëve romano-katolikë. Në 1242 ai përsëri e udhëhoqi popullin rus në fitore kundër kalorsëve teutonë të cilët po sulmonin tokat ruse. Pastaj, në 1247, Aleksandri udhëtoi në vendkomandën e kanit Batu, duke kërkuar mëshirë për popullin rus që ishte nën zgjedhën tartare. Aleksandri pranoi ti paguante një haraç kanit me qëllim që të kishte paqe për popullin e tij. Ai u kthye nga Mongolia me titullin e Princit të Madh të Kievit. Vdiq në moshën dyzet e dy vjeçare, në 1263. Në 1380 ai u kanonizua si shenjt nga Kisha për shenjtërinë e tij personale, trimërinë e tij ushtarake, për diplomacinë dhe urtësinë e tij praktike  në të gjitha këto ai u përkushtua me vetmohim në shërbim të popullit të tij si një burrë shteti i vërtetë i krishterë.

Biri i Aleksandër Nevskit, *Danieli*, shkoi në veri në Moskë, përtej zgjedhës tartare, ku ai shërbeu si princ nga 1263 deri në fund të shekullit. *Shën Qirili* (1242-1281) dhe *Shën Pjetri* (1281-1326), Mitropolitë të Kievit që po banonin në principatën Moskovite, ishin hierarkët e shquar të kësaj periudhe. 


*Perëndimi*

     Shekulli i trembëdhjetë është quajtur më i madhi i shekujve në Kishën e Perëndimit. *Inoçenti III* arriti ta mbante lart prestigjin dhe pushtetin e papatit. *Sinodi i Katërt Lateran*, në 1215, përcaktoi doktrinat zyrtare të Kishës së Perëndimit. *Françesku i Asisit* (v. 1226) themeloi urdhërin françeskan me anëtarët e tij të parë të mëdhenj: *Andonin e Padovës* (v. 1231) dhe teologët *Bonaventura* (v. 1274) dhe *Duns Skoti* (v. 1308). Spanjolli *Domenik* themeloi urdhërin domenikan të predikatorëve me teologët e tij të mëdhenj: *Albert Magnus* (v. 1280) dhe nxënësin e tij të famshëm *Thoma dAkuinas* (v. 1274), i cili shkroi sumae, një vepër llogjike e cila e zotëroi teologjinë zyrtare romano-katolike deri në Sinodin e Vatikanit të Dytë, në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të njëzet. Teologu mistik Mjeshtri Ekhart (*Meister Eckhart*) (v. 1339) ishte, gjithashtu, një anëtar i urdhërit domenikan. Urdhëri *karmelitan*, së bashku me një numër grupesh më të vogla fetare, dolën në këtë kohë në Kishën Latine.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Katërmbëdhjetë*


*Grigor Pallamai*

     Shekulli i katërmbëdhjetë ishte koha e debatit Pallamit në Kishën e Lindjes. *Grigor Pallamai* (v. 1359) ishte një murg i Malit Athos. Ai ishte një praktikues i metodës së lutjes, të quajtur *hezikastia* (hezikia do të thotë *qetësi*). Me anë të kësaj metode personi kryen një disiplinë trupore të rreptë, me qëllim që të bashkojë mendjen dhe zemrën në Perëndinë nëpërmjet përsëritjes së vazhdueshmë të emrit të Jisuit, zakonisht në formën e lutjes së Jisuit: *Zoti Jisu Krisht, Bir i Perëndisë, ki mëshirë për mua mëkatarin*. Nëpërmjet përdorimit të kësaj metode lutjeje murgjërit hezikastë kërkonin të fitonin një bashkim të vërtetë me Perëndinë, duke përfshirë vizionin shpirtëror të Dritës së Pakrijuar të Hyjnisë, ashtu si e pa Moisiu në Malin Sinai dhe apostujt e Krishtit në shpërfytyrimin e Zotit në Malin Tabor.

     Në 1326, kalabrezi *Barlam*, një ish unit grek dhe një përfaqësues i traditës humaniste që po shfaqej në rilindjen perëndimore, erdhi në Konstandinopojë. Barlami dhe disa humanistë bizantinë të cilët ishin të ndikuar shumë nga idetë perëndimore filozofike dhe teologjike, talleshin me praktikën e lutjes hezikaste. Në përgjithësi, ata e mohonin mundësinë për njerëzit që të ishin në një bashkim të vërtetë me Perëndinë. Në 1333 Grigor Pallamai e sulmoi pozicionin e Barlamit dhe mbrojti hezikastinë. Ai ndërtoi doktrinën orthodhokse se njeriu mund, me të vërtetë, ta njohë Perëndinë dhe mund të hyjë në kungim me Atë nëpërmjet Krishtit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Kishë.


*Esenca dhe Energjia*

     Një sinod i mbajtur në 1346 mbrojti mësimin e Grigorit. Murgu i shenjtë bëri dallimin e tij të njohur ndërmjet *Esencës* së panjohshme dhe të pakuptueshme të Perëndisë ose *Superesencën* e Tij dhe *veprimeve* ose *energjisë* së Perëndisë të cilat janë me të vërtetë të pakrijuara dhe hyjnore (si drita hyjnore). Këto *energji* u komunikohen njerëzve me anë të hirit hyjnor dhe janë të hapura ndaj pjesëmarrjes, njohurisë dhe përvojës njerëzore. 

     Mbas disa vitesh trazirash politike dhe debatesh teologjike, sinodet e mbajtura në 1347 dhe 1351 (viti në të cilin Grigori u bë kryepeshkop i Selanikut), pozicioni i Grigorit u mbrojt si ai i Biblës dhe i Traditës së Kishës Orthodhokse. Qysh nga ajo kohë dallimi teologjik ndërmjet *Superesencës* hyjnore dhe *energjive* hyjnore është bërë një pjesë zyrtare e doktrinës së Kishës Orthodhokse. Grigor Pallamai u kanonizua shenjt i Kishës Orthodhokse, në 1368  nëntë vjet mbas vdekjes së tij.


*Joani V Paleologu dhe Roma*

     Perandori kryesor i shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë *Joani V Paleologu* (1341-1391) vazhdoi të kishte shpresën se Perëndimi do të vinte në ndihmë të bizantinëve përballë presionit gjithmonë në rritje të turqve në Lindje. Në 1369, Joani, personalisht, hyri në kungim me Kishën Romane, pa një përpjekje zyrtare për bashkim kishtar. Ky akt nuk solli rezultate të qëndrueshme për fatet kishtare apo politike të Konstandinopojës.


*Rusia*

     Rusët në jug vazhdonin të ishin nën zgjedhën tartare. Në zonat pyjore veriore të Moskovit, të drejtuara nga princi *Joan Kalita* (v. 1341) dhe *Mitropoliti Aleks*, si një  qeverim regjent (1353-1378), rusët e veriut ishin të lirë dhe vazhdonin të përparonin. I vërteti ndërtues i Rusisë në veri në këtë kohë ishte *Shën Sergji i Radonezhit* (v. 1392).


*Shën Sergji*

*Shën Sergji* u lind në Rostov, në vitin 1314. Ai u bë murg, në 1334, dhe shkoi i vetëm në pyjet për të agjëruar dhe për tu lutur, duke i dhënë paraklisit të tij murgëror emrin e *Shën Trinisë*. Shumë vetë e ndoqën Shën Sergjin, disa për tu bashkuar me jetën e tij murgërore dhe të tjerë për të jetuar rreth komunitetit të tij murgëror si pionerë dhe si kolonë. Shën Sergji ishte jashtëzakonisht i përunjur. Ai vishej me rrobat më të varfëra dhe vazhdimisht punonte për të tjerët. Ai mësonte vetëm me anë të shembullit, duke iu larguar pozitës si igumen  për të cilën ishte detyruar nga Mitropoliti Aleks  kur ai e ndjeu se murgjërit e kundërshtonin udhëheqjen e tij. Ai ishte një asket i rreptë, një praktikues i lutjes së qetë dhe një mistik i hirësuar me vizione të shkëlqyeshme hyjnore dhe me kungim të gjallë me Perëndinë.

     Në 1380 Shën Sergji  me të cilin këshillohej vazhdimisht Mitropoliti Aleks dhe udhëheqësit kombëtarë  bekoi princin *Dimitri Donskoi* të fillonte betejën me tartarët. Fitorja e Dimitrit shënoi fillimin e fundit të kontrollit tartar mbi tokat ruse.

     Trashëgimia e Shën Sergjit për Rusinë dhe Kishën Orthodhokse është e pallogaritshme. Njëmbëdhjetë nga nxënësit e tij themeluan qendra murgërore në veri të Rusisë dhe vendet rrotull tyre u banuan dhe u zhvilluan. Jeta shpirtërore dhe mistike e Kishës Ruse, si edhe lidhja ndërmjet Kishës dhe jetës socio-politike të kombit rus në kohët e mëvonshme ishte e rrënjosur në personin dhe veprën e Sergjit të Radonezhit.


*Shën Stefani i Permit*

     Një bashkëkohës i Shën Sergjit, Shën Stefani i Permit (v. 1396) ishte një peshkop i ditur që ndërmori punë misionare në fiset ziriane. Ndonëse vepra e tij nuk mbeti, Shën Stefani krijoi alfabetin zirian dhe përktheu shkrimet e Kishës në gjuhën e vendasve. Kështu, ai kombinoi traditën bizantine të nxitjes së jetës së Kishës lokale dhe lënien e bazave shpirtërore për punën e ardhshme misionare të Kishës Ruse ndër fiset siberiane dhe në Japoni dhe Alaskë.


*Shën Andrea Rublev*

*Shën Andrea Rublev* (v.r. 1430), ikonografi më i madh rus, dhe, ndoshta ikonografi më i madh në historinë orthodhokse, bëri një punë të mrekullueshme në fund të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë dhe në fillim të atij të pesëmbëdhjetë. Ai ishte një murg në manastirin e Shën Sergjit. Ai ishte pasues artistik i ikonografit *Theofan Grekut* dhe punoi së bashku me mikun e tij, *Daniel Korni*. Vepra më e famshme e Rublevit është ikona e *Shën Trinisë*, pikturuar për manastirin Trini-Shën Sergji, *Tre Engjëjt* që erdhën tek Abrahami në Dhiatën e Vjetër janë pikturuar në një harmoni të përsosur ngjyrash dhe linjash. Gjatë të njëjtës periudhë pati një rilindje të artit kishtar në perandorinë bizantine, me shumë afreske dhe mozaikë që na vijnë nga kjo periudhë.


*Serbët dhe Bullgarët*

     Serbët po gëzonin një periudhë lulëzimi të historisë së tyre nën sundimin e *Stefan Dushanit*. Kisha Serbe u bë patriarkanë në 1346. Po ashtu, në të njëjtën kohë, *Shën Klementi i Ohrit* (v. 1375) jetoi dhe punoi ndër bullgarët, duke qenë një udhëheqës i ndriçimit kombëtar. Njëkohësisht, u themelua manastiri bullgar i *Zografit* në Malin Athos.


*Zhvillimi Liturgjik*

     Liturgjikisht, shekulli i katërmbëdhjetë e tregon rregullin e adhurimit në Kishë, pothuaj të njëjtë siç është edhe sot. *Komentari mbi Liturgjinë Hyjnore* u shkrua nga *Nikolla Kabasila*. Ai shkroi, gjithashtu, një vepër popullore të quajtur *Jeta në Krishtin*, e cila  jep një shpjegim simbolik të liturgjisë, duke treguar detaje rituale të cilat mbeten akoma sot në praktikat e Kishës. Për herë të parë prothesis (proskomidhia ose përgatitja e blatës), si një rit i veçantë që paraprin Liturgjinë e Fjalës, u vendos në librat liturgjikë. 

     Komentarët liturgjikë të *Simeonit të Selanikut* (v. 1420) që japin një informacion të detajuar rreth adhurimit kishtar vijnë nga kjo periudhë. Një shënim interesant në shkrimet e Simeonit tregon se në atë kohë* Eukaristia e Shenjtë* po i jepej akoma të krishterëve orthodhoksë në misterin e *Martesës* dhe kupa e përbashkët e bekuar i jepej vetëm atyre që nuk u lejohej të merrnin kungatën e Shenjtë në Kishë.


*Perëndimi*

     Perëndimi në shekullin e katërmbëdhjetë pa robërinë babilonase të papëve romanë në Avinjon (1303-1378) dhe skizmën e madhe brenda Kishës së Perëndimit ndërmjet pretenduesve të ndryshëm të fronit papal. *Katerina e Sienës* jetoi në këtë kohë, po ashtu edhe *Xhon Uiklif* (John Wycliffe), pararendësi i reformës në Angli dhe shkruesit mistikë anglezë *Uollter Hilton* (Walter Hilton) dhe *Xhuliana e Noruiçit* (Juliana of Norwich). Fundi i shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë dhe fillimi i shekullit të pesëmbëdhjetë dëshmoi zhvillimin e *Vëllezërve të Jetës së Përbashkët* në Vendet e Ulta. Përfaqësuesi më i shquar i kësaj lëvizje ishte *Thomas a Kempis*, i cili është autori i librit të famshëm *Imitimi i Krishtit*. Shkrimi i *Komedisë Hyjnore* nga* Dante Aligeri* (v. 1321) dhe pikturimi i Xhiotos (Giotto v. 1337) ishin gjatë kësaj periudhe të historisë.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Pesëmbëdhjetë*


*Papati*

     Perëndimi në shekullin e pesëmbëdhjetë ishte në trazira rreth lidhjeve ndërmjet papatit dhe sinodeve kishtarë. Disa mbronin pikëpamjen se papa ishte suprem, ndërsa të tjerë atë që autoriteti i sinodeve të Kishës është mbi atë të papës. Një nga sinodet e periudhës, ai i *Ferrara-Firences* (1438-1439) u mbështet nga papët. Përfaqësuesit e Kishës së Lindjes erdhën në këtë sinod përsëri me shpresë për ndihmë në luftën kundër turqve. Ndërmjet njerëzve të Kishës Lindore që u pranuan në sinod në kushte të barabarta me Latinët ishin Perandori i Konstandinopojës, *Joani VIII*; Patriku i Konstandinopojës, *Josifi*; dhe Mitropoliti i Kievit, një grek i quajtur *Isidor*.


*Sinodi i Firences*

     Në Sinodin e Firences përfaqësuesit lindorë pranuan një doktrinë të fortë të *pushtetit papal * ndonëse çështja nuk u diskutua thellësisht  si edhe doktrinat e *Filioque-s* dhe të *Purgatorit*. Perandori bizantin bëri presion të ndalonte diskutimet teologjike me shpresën e arritjes së bashkimit. Të gjithë peshkopët orthodhoksë e nënshkruan deklaratën e bashkimit, me përjashtim të *Mark Eugjenikos*, peshkop i Efesit.

     Bashkimi i Firences nuk u shpall publikisht deri në 1452 në Shën Sofia në Konstandinopojë. Në 29 maj 1453 turqit nën *Mehmetin II* e pushtuan qytetin, i cili u riquajt *Istanbul*, duke shënuar mbarimin e perandorisë bizantine. Akti i parë i patrikut *Genadi Skolarios*, mbas rënies së Konstandinopojës, ishte kundërshtimi i bashkimit të Firences. Për këtë veprim patriku ishte nën presionin e fortë të *Shën Markut të Efesit*. Shën Marku, mbrojtësi i vendosur i Orthodhoksisë kundër asaj që do quhej më vonë bashkimi i padrejtë, u kanonizua shenjt për veprimet e tij.


*Rusia*

     Kur perandoria bizantine po pushtohej nga myslimanët, fara e perandorisë së ardhshme ruse kishte filluar të zinte rrënjë në Moskë. *Ivani III i Madh* (1462-1505), princi i Moskovit, ia doli mbanë ta shtrinte rolin e tij në veriun e Rusisë, duke e mundur dhe duke e aneksuar Novgorodin. Ai u martua me princeshën bizantine* Sofia Paleologu* në 1472 dhe pranoi titullin Car (forma sllave e titullit të vjetër perandorak Qesar) dhe *simbolin e shqiponjës me dy kokë*. Ideologjia e Moskës si *Roma e tretë* mbas Konstandinopojës tashmë ishte duke lindur.

     Në Rusinë e shekullit të pesëmbëdhjetë filloi një debat i madh rreth rolit që duhet të luajë Kisha në jetën politike dhe sociale të kombit. Dy udhëheqësit e debatit  të dy i takonin trashëgimisë së Shën Sergjit dhe të dy janë kanonizuar shenjtorë të Kishës  ishin: *Nili i Sora-s* (Nil Sorski, 1433-1508) dhe *Josifi i Volotskut* (1439-1515).

     Shën Nili udhëhiqte partinë e *jo zotëruesve* të cilët jetonin përtej lumit Vollga. Ata quhen ndonjëherë transvollganët. Jo zotëruesit mbronin pikëpamjen se Kisha, sidomos manastiret, duhet të ishin të çliruar nga pronësimi dhe nga zotërimi i pronave të mëdha. Ata mendonin se Kisha duhej të ishte jashtë ndikimit dhe kontrollit direkt të shtetit. Ata e mbronin varfërinë si virtutin kryesor, së bashku me përunjësinë dhe lirinë shpirtërore që duhet të zotërojë jetën e qetë dhe soditëse për murgjërit. Ata ishin trashëgues të traditës kenotike, hezikaste dhe mistike të Shën Sergjit dhe të spiritualitetit të hershëm Kievian.

*Zotëruesit* udhëhiqeshin nga Shën Josifi, prandaj edhe quhen ndonjëherë Josifitët. Ata mbronin pikëpamjen se Kisha dhe shteti duhet të ishin në lidhje sa më të ngushta që është e mundur dhe se Kisha duhet ti shërbejë nevojave sociale dhe politike të kombit rus që po formohej. Ideali i zotëruesve ishte që Kisha, sidomos manastiret, duhej të kishin prona të mëdha. Kisha duhej të nxiste tek njerëzit një jetë të disiplinës asketike dhe të shërbimit social, e cila duhej të ishte e rrënjosur në respektimin strikt të riteve liturgjike dhe kultike. Në këtë drejtim zotëruesit ndiqnin, gjithashtu traditën e Shën Sergjit. Si Shën Sergji ashtu edhe Mitropoliti Aleks luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm në jetën sociale dhe politike të Rusisë së shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë, si edhe duke vazhduar trashëgiminë fillestare bizantine të Kishës dhe kombit Rus, e cila ishte e pranishme në vend qysh prej fillimeve të hershme Kieviane.

     Ndonëse fryma e jo-zotëruesve mbeti gjithmonë në Orthodhoksinë Ruse, ishte drejtimi i zotëruesve ai që e zotëroi zhvillim kombëtar dhe kishtar rus në shekujt pasues.


*Rënia e Bizantit*

     Serbia u pushtua nga turqit në 1459, Greqia në 1459-60, Bosnja në 1463 dhe së fundi Egjipti në 1517. Për katër shekujt e ardhshëm turqit do të kishin sundimin mbi të krishterët orthodhoksë në ish-Perandorinë Bizantine të Lindjes.


*Perëndimi*

     Në Perëndim, shekulli i pesëmbëdhjetë pa rezistencën e vazhdueshme ndaj pushtetit të papatit nga lëvizja sinodike e përmendur më sipër; nga rritja e ndërgjegjes kombëtare ndër popuj të ndryshëm të Evropës Perëndimore; nga lëvizje fetare që pararendnin kohën e reformës dhe nga lëvizjet humaniste të rilindjes, të cilat po bëheshin tashmë më të fuqishme me theksimin e tyre në njeriun natyral nëpërmjet rilindjes së interesimit në kulturën helenike dhe romane. Emri i *Erazmit* (v. 1536) duhej të përmendet në këtë drejtim, si edhe i artistëve dhe shkencëtarëve të tillë, si: *Leonardo da Vinçi* (v. 1519) dhe *Rafaeli* (v. 1520).

     Mund të përmenden më tej udhëheqësi çek* Jan Husi*, i cili u dënua të digjet në turrën e druve, në 1415, në Sinodin e Konstancës, për kundërshtimin e tij ndaj papës dhe praktikave të Kishës Romane; *Savonarola*, frati domenikan i zjarrtë i Firences, i cili u dogj i gjallë, në 1498, nga nxitja e papës për denoncimin dhe dënimin që ai u bëri dobësive dhe mëkateve kishtare; *Fra Anxheliko* (v. 1455), piktori fiorentin, shumë nga kryeveprat e të cilit janë në manastirin e Shën Markut në Firence ku ishte edhe Savonarola; Donatelo (v. 1466); *Fra Filipo Lipi* (v. 1469) dhe *Botiçeli* (v. 1510).

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Gjashtëmbëdhjetë*


*Rusia gjatë sundimit të Ivanit të Tmerrshëm*

     Në Rusi, në shekullin e gjashtëmbëdhjetë, teoria e *“Romës së tretë”* u bë një realitet politik. Murgu Filothe i Pskovit e informoi car Vasilin III (1505-1533) për vizionin e tij, bazuar në librin e Danielit, se carizmi rus do të ishte mbretëria e fundit tokësore e Popullit të Perëndisë. Roma e parë ra nga herezia. Roma e dytë, Konstandinopoja, ra nga mëkati. Roma e tretë, Moska, po qëndron. Nuk do të ketë Romë të katërt. 

     Car* Ivani IV, i Tmershmi* (1533-1584), e themeloi mbretërimin e tij mbi këtë bazë. Ai u kurorëzua car në 1547 si pasues i perandorit bizantin. Ai i persekutoi armiqtë e tij mizorisht ngaqë ai i vuri nën kontrollin e tij personal si Kishën ashtu edhe shtetin. Ndërmjet viktimave të shumta të Ivanit ishte *Mitropoliti Filip i Moskës*. Ai u mbyt nga xhelatët e carit në 1568 për kundërshtimin e tij të hapur ndaj veprimeve të sundonjësit të marrë. Filipi është kanonizuar qysh herët nga Kisha si shenjt. 

     Në 1547-1549 Kisha e Rusisë kanonizoi zyrtarisht shumë shenjtorë nga anë të ndryshme të vendit, duke e përdorur nderimin e këtyre njerëzve të shenjtë – të cilët ishin nderuar më parë vetëm lokalisht – si mjet për unifikimin kombëtar. Në 1551, *Sinodi i Njëqind Kapitujve* – *Sobori Stoglav* – e afirmoi më tej supremacinë e Orthodhoksisë Ruse mbi Kishat e tjera Orthodhokse të Lindjes.

     Mbasi rusët i mundën turqit në Kazan, në 1551, Ivani ndërtoi të famshmen *Kishë të Shën Vasilit* në Kremlinin e Moskës në nderim të Shën Vasilit, moskovitit të Marrë për Krishtin (v. 1552). Kjo kishë është e njohur për kombinimin e stilit të krishterë dhe oriental.

     Gjatë pjesës së parë të mbretërimit të Ivanit, ati i tij shpirtëror ishte prifti Silvestër. Shumë nga reformat e para të Ivanit udhëhiqeshin nga ky bari i thjeshtë. Silvestri ishte kontribuesi kryesor i librit të quajtur *Domostroi* ose *Shtëpi-ndërtuesi*, që i mësonte familjeve të krishtera ruse sesi duhej t’i rregullonin jetët e tyre sipas praktikave rituale dhe etike të Kishës Orthodhokse. *Domostroi* ishte një libër shumë popullor, i cili ndikoi breza të familjeve ruse. Ivani e internoi Silvestrin në 1559.

     Gjithashtu, gjatë mbretërimit të Ivanit të Tmerrshëm, Mitropoliti *Makario i Moskës* (1542-1563) shkroi dymbëdhjetë vëllime të quajtura *Këndimet Mujore*. Kjo ishte një përmbledhje e madhe e komentarëve mbi Biblën, jetët e shenjtorëve, predikimeve dhe materialeve të tjera për lexime shpirtërore. Në këtë kohë “jo-zotëruesi” *Shën Maksim Greku* (v. 1556) u burgos dhe u torturua për përpjekjen e tij për të rishqyrtuar dhe korrigjuar librat liturgjikë të Kishës Ruse. *Shën Guri* (Gury v. 1563), peshkop i Kazanit, po kryente misionet e tij ndër fiset e Siberisë.


*Rusia gjatë Mbretërimit të Theodhorit*

     Gjatë mbretërimit të birit të Ivanit, *Theodhorit*, Patriku i Konstandinopojës, *Jeremia II*, erdhi në Moskë për të kërkuar ndihmë. Kisha e Patriarkanës së Konstandinopojës ishte nën pushtetin e turqve. Kështu, nën presionin e dukshëm të kësaj situate, patriku e njohu peshkopin moskovit, *Job*, si *patrikun e gjithë Rusisë*, në 1589. Ky ishte patriku i parë i Rusisë. Dokumenti i vendosjes së patrikut të ri ishte pothuaj një përsëritje e profecisë së Filotheut rreth Moskës si Roma e tretë. Kështu, teoria, e cila u bë praktikë nën Ivanin III, u afirmua tani, zyrtarisht nga prelati më i lartë në Kishën Orthodhokse. Në 1593 Kisha Ruse mori aprovimin e statusit të saj si patriarkanë nga peshkopët e Jerusalemit, Aleksandrisë dhe Antiokisë. Kështu, u njoh, zyrtarisht si e pesta në nderim ndër patriarkanat orthodhokse.


*Unioni i Brest-Litovskit*

     Shekulli i gjashtëmbëdhjetë pa zhvillimin e mbretërisë Polako-Lituane në kufijtë perëndimorë të Rusisë. Në 1569 Polonia dhe Lituania ishin bërë një nën *Sigismundin*. Mbretëria kishte marrë segmente të tokave ruse në lindje deri në Kiev – territore të populluara pothuaj, krejtësisht nga të krishterë orthodhoksë. Jezuitët kishin hyrë në këtë territor më parë, duke prurë mësimin dhe praktikat latine. Rezulatat i kësaj ishte *Unioni i Brest-Litovskit* në 1596, me anë të cilit peshkopët orthodhoksë të zonës bënë një bashkim me Kishën Romane mbi bazën e marrëveshjes së arritur në Firence një shekull më parë. Ritet dhe zakonet e Kishës për masat e besimtarëve orthodhoksë që u morën në* “unia”* mbetën të njëjta. Hierarkia kishtare, udhëheqja klerikale dhe akademike e Kishës ishte e vendosur totalisht nën disipilinën latine dhe doktrinën e papatit roman. Ky bashkim i 1596 mbeti, në fakt, në territoret të cilat vazhduan të ishin nën sundimin e qeverive jo-orthodhokse të Polonisë, Austro-Hungarisë dhe Çekosllovakisë. 

     Qysh prej fillimit të saj lëvizja uniate u ndesh me një kundërshtim të fortë. Kundërshtarët ishin, kryesisht, orthodhoksë laikë, të cilët ishin të organizuar në vëllazëri dhe bekuar nga *patriku Jeremia i Konstandinopojës*, për të mbrojtur besimin orthodhoks, qysh prej 1588. Në fillim lëvizja anti-uniate u ndihmua nga përdorimi i shtypshkronjës së *Ivan Fedorovit*. Ky njeri u përzu nga Moska prej Ivanit III, për shkak “zbulimin diabolik” të tij.


*Lindja*

     Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit gjashtëmbëdhjetë, patrikët e Lindjes ishin në kontakt me reformatorët protestantë në Perëndim. *Jeremia II*, mbas një studimi të kujdesshëm të *Konfesionit të Augsburgut* – i cili iu dërgua atij për shqyrtim - deklaroi fort se mësimet Luterjane ishin heretike.

     Gjatë të njëjtës periudhë, *Shën Gjergji* dhe *Shën Joani i Ri* (1526) u shtuan në listën e shenjtorëve të Kishës për martirizimin e tyre nën myslimanët. Të tjerë shenjtorë grekë të kësaj kohe ishin: *Shën Visarioni, peshkop i Larisës* (v. 1541) dhe *Shën Filotheu i Athinës* (v. 1589). 


*Perëndimi dhe Reforma Protestante*

     Perëndimi në shekullin e gjashtëmbëdhjetë kaloi nëpër reformën protestante dhe kundër-reformën e Kishës Katolike.* Martin Luteri* (v. 1545), *Zhan Kalvini* (v. 1564) dhe *Ulrik Zvingli* (Ulrich Zwingli, v. 1545) udhëhoqën lëvizjen reformiste në kontinentin evropian. Ata sulmonin abuzimet praktike të Kishës Romane, si edhe mësimet e saj zyrtare. Mbreti *Henri VIII* themeloi *Kishën Anglikane* me anë të *Aktit të Supremacisë* në 1534 dhe *Xhon Noks* (John Knox, v. 1572) solli besimin kalvinist në Skoci. 

    Kisha Katolike mbajti *Sinodin e Trentos* (1561-1563) i cili formuloi zyrtarisht doktrinat e purgatorit, indulgjencave, transubstanciacionin e bukës dhe verës në eukaristi dhe pozicione të tjera të sulmuara dhe dënuara nga Protestantët. Pozicioni protestant bazohet në doktrinën e justifikimit nga hiri vetëm nëpërmjet besimit. Bibla është i vetmi autoritet kishtar, e interpretuar drejtpërdrejt nga çdo besimtar nën frymëzimin e Perëndisë. Jeta misterore e Kishës është reduktuar në Pagëzimin dhe Darkën e Zotit, që është kuptuar kryesisht, si një ushqim përkujtimor, jo në kuptimin e flijimit. Sinodi i Trentos riforcoi doktrinën e supremacisë së papës së Romës dhe autoritetin e hierarkisë së Kishës. Të dyja këto doktrina ishin objektet kryesore të sulmit protestant.


*Perëndimi dhe Kundër-reforma*

    Kundër-reforma romane u udhëhoq nga *Jezuitët*. *Shoqëria e Jisuit* u themelua në 1534 nga Ignati i  *Lojolës* (v. 1556) me qëllimin kryesor për të mbrojtur papatin roman. *Françesk Havier* (Francisco Javier, v. 1552) ishte jezuiti i famshëm misionar që arriti në Lindjen e Largët gjatë kësaj periudhe. Jezuiti hollandez *Pjetër Kanisius* (Peter Canisius, v. 1597) e udhëhoqi kundër-reformën në Gjermani, duke shkruar *Katekizmin* e tij të famshëm, i cili u bë një tekst standart i katolicizmit post-reformist.

     Në Spanjë autorët mistikë: *Tereza e Avilës* (v. 1582) dhe *Joani i Kryqit* (v. 1591) po udhëhiqnin reformën e jetës fetare të Kishës Romane. Në Gjenevë, peshkopi roman,* Fransua de Sal* (François de Sales, v. 1622) po shkruante veprën e tij rreth jetës shpirtërore. Gjatë kësaj kohe artisti *Tician* (v. 1576) po pikturonte dhe muzikanti *Palestrina* (v. 1594) po prodhonte kompozimet e tij madhështore, të cilat u përdorën në Kishën Romane.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Shtatëmbëdhjetë*


*Rusia: Koha e Trazirave* 

     Në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë Rusia hyri në kohën e trazirave. *Boris Godonov*, i cili sundoi prej 1598, vdiq në 1605. *Vasil Shuiski* sundoi deri në 1610 kur u kurorëzua një car polak. Gjatë kësaj kohe të trazimit social, polakët e vunë vendin nën kontrollin e tyre. Ata e kapën Moskën dhe manastirin e Shën Sergjit. *Patriku Gjermogjen*, udhëheqësi kombëtar, u burgos dhe e lanë të vdiste nga uria në 1612, më vonë u kanonizua si shenjt. Qysh prej mbarimit të mbretërimit të Ivanit III, Rusia u rrethua me ngatërresa politike, uri dhe fatkeqësi kombëtare. *Shën Juliana Osorgini* (v. 1604) u lavdërua nga Kisha në kanonizimin e saj për kujdesin, dashurinë e saj përdëllimtare për njerëzit që vuanin. 


*Rusia: Skizma e Besimtarëve të Vjetër*

     Koha e trazirave u pasua në Rusinë e Veriut nga *Skizma e Besimtarëve të Vjetër*. Mihal Romanov (v. 1645) u kurorëzua car në 1613. Ati i tij *Filareti* (v. 1633) u bë patrik i Kishës dhe sundimtari aktual i vendit në 1619. Nga 1645-1676 *Aleks Romanov*, një njeri i devotshëm dhe besimtar, sundoi si car. Në 1652 Aleksi zgjodhi mitropolitin mjaft të njohur dhe të talentuar të Novgorodit, *Nikon*, si patrik të Kishës Ruse. Në fillim Nikoni e refuzoi këtë pozitë. Ai pranoi, kur mori zotimin e udhëheqësve të Kishës dhe të shtetit se ata do ti bindeshin pa mëdyshje ungjijve, kanoneve, etërve të Kishës dhe atij personalisht si atit dhe kryebariut të Kishës Ruse. Gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe, në 1653, Nikoni filloi reformën e praktikave të Kishës që po e coptonin Kishën dhe kombin. 

     Reformat e Nikonit ishin të arsyeshme dhe jorevolucionare për standartet moderne. Ato kërkonin rregullimin e praktikave liturgjike ruse në përputhje me ato të Kishave të tjera Orthodhokse Lindore. Ato kërkonin korrektimin e fjalëve dhe gabimeve në shkrim të teksteve liturgjike. Konkretisht, kjo reformë kishte qëllim që rusët: ta bënin kryqin me tre gishta në vend të dy gishtave; ta këndonin aliluia tre herë gjatë psalmodisë në vend të dy herë, dhe të bënte ndryshime të tilla të ngjashme. Në Rusinë e kohës së Nikonit reforma të tilla  që duken të vogla sot  ishin shpërthyese. Ato e mohonin drejtpërdrejt teorinë e Romës së tretë dhe praktikave të Kishës dhe shtetit rus. Ato e vendosnin Orthodhoksinë Ruse në kontrollin e patriarkanave të lindjes, që aktualisht po vuanin nën turqit, për shkak të mëkateve të tyre (sipas mendësive ruse).  

     Në 1657 car Aleksi u kthye nga luftimet në frontin polak dhe e gjeti Kishën dhe kombin në kaos. Kundërshtimi ndaj Nikonit kryesohej nga priftërinjtë e enorive, të cilët vetë po konsideroheshin reformatorë, ngaqë ata kishin kërkuar një kthim ndër njerëzit tek bindja strikte ndaj riteve dhe zakoneve tradicionale të Kishës Ruse. Nikoni, që vepronte si regjenti i carit në mungesë të tij kishte besim se Aleksi do ta mbështeste në veprimet e tij duke dënuar ata që ishin të pabindur ndaj atij si ati dhe kryebariu i Kishës Ruse. Por, cari nuk ishte i kënaqur me veprimin e Nikonit. Deklarimi i tij hapur i pakënaqësisë e bëri patrikun që të jepte dorëheqjen në 1658, mbasi e qortoi carin publikisht. Nga ajo kohë deri në 1666 Rusia nuk pati patrik. 

     Aleksi u përpoq të pajtohej me Nikonin, por më kot. Në 1666 patrikët e Lindjes u këshilluan. Një sinod u thirr në Moskë, i kryesuar nga peshkopët e Aleksandrisë dhe Antiokisë. Ai u kurdis nga mitropoliti i paskrupullt i Gazës *Pais Ligaridhi*. Së pari, sinodi çkishëroi kundërshtarët e reformës së Nikonit  disa milionë besimtarë  nga Kisha. Këta kundërshtarë të Nikonit, të udhëhequr nga* Kryeprifti Avakum*, u quajtën *Besimtarët e Vjetër* ose *Ritualistët e Vjetër*. Pastaj sinodi e zhveshi Nikonin për dezertimin nga detyra dhe për mosrespektin e treguar ndaj carit. Sinodi nuk e pranoi zyrtarisht *Sinodin e Njëqind Kapitujve* që ishte mbajtur në 1551  më i nderuari nga soborët e Kishës Ruse. Kështu sinodi i 1666-1667 e mohoi teorinë e Romës së tretë dhe supremacinë e pretenduar të Kishës Ruse mbi të gjitha Kishat e tjera.

     Nikoni mbeti nën arrest derisa vdiq, në 1681. Ndonëse ai kurrë nuk e ndryshoi pozicionin e tij dhe kurrë nuk e braktisi kundërshtimin e tij ndaj sinodit të 1666-1667, ai u varros në kishë me gjithë dinjitetin patriarkal. Kundërshtarët e Nikonit, *Besimtarët e Vjetër* sektarë, nuk e pranuan sinodin dhe shkuan në skizëm me Kishën zyrtare Ruse. Udhëheqësit e tyre, si Avakumi, u ndoqën dhe u persekutuan mizorisht. Ata u internuan dhe u dënuan me punë të rëndë, gjë që i bëri të dashur në masat e popullit të cilët e mbajtën frymën e tyre rigoroze, konservative dhe të paepur.* Kryeprifti Avakum* u dogj i gjallë së bashku me tre mbështetës të tij, në 1682, për blasfemi të rënda... të lëshuara kundër carit dhe familjes së tij. Autobiografia e tij është bërë klasike në literaturën ruse.

     Në 1682 *Pjetri i Madh* u bë car. Përpjekja e tij ekstreme dhe e dhunshme për ta oksidentalizuar Rusinë dhe kundërvënia e tij e ashpër ndaj mënyrës tradicionale ruse i bënë kundërshtarët të mendonin për të si Anti-Krishti. Besimtarët e Vjetër, në dëshirën e tyre për të ruajtur të pastër besimin orthodhoks dhe ritualet e Rusisë, arritën ti ruanin format e vjetra ruse të ikonografisë dhe psalljes liturgjike, të cilat, përndryshe do të kishin humbur në histori.


*Uniatizmi* 

     Në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë, në jug të Rusisë, uniatizmi vazhdonte me forcë, ndonëse një pjesë e madhe e territorit ishte rifituar nga rusët. Vëllazëritë laike në *Ukrainë* dhe *Galici* i shërbyen mirë Orthodhoksisë gjatë kësaj kohe, nëpërmjet kundërshtimit të tyre absolut të lëvizjes unite. Ndërmjet këtyre udhëheqësve laikë ishin: *Konstandin Ostrozhski* (v. 1608) dhe *Mileti Smotritski*, i cili shkroi *Vajtimet e Kishës së Lindjes* në 1610.


*Pjetër Mogila*

     Në 1615 u themelua Akademia Teologjike e Kievit. Në 1620, *Theofani*, patrik i Jerusalemit, fshehtazi prej qeverisë, dorëzoi shtatë peshkopë për orthodhoksët. Në 1633 *Vladislavi IV*, pasardhësi i *Sigismundit*, dha lejen për një mitropolit orthodhoks të Kievit. U zgjodh* Pjetër Mogila* (v. 1647), njeriu kryesues i shkollës teologjike të Kievit. Mogila ishte një anti-roman i zjarrtë, por ai ishte shkolluar në shkollat latine dhe kishte një respekt të madh për mësimin skolastik latin. Nëpërmjet veprave të tij të shumta, që përfshinin dhe një përkthim në sllavisht të katekizmit të jezuitit Kanisius dhe një libër shërbesash priftërore, ndikimet latine hynë në Kishën Orthodhokse në formulime doktrinale dhe praktika liturgjike. Veprat e Mogilës u gjykuan të pranueshme nga peshkopët orthodhoksë në një sinod në *Kiev* (1640) dhe përsëri në *Jashi*, në Moldavi (1643). Megjithatë, së bashku me forcat oksidentalizuese të politikave të Pjetrit të Madh, ato ishin shkaku kryesor, për pothuaj dyqind vjet robërie nga ndikimet perëndimore në teologjinë dhe devotshmërinë e popullit orthodhoks.


*Qiril Lukaris*

*Qiril Lukaris* (v. 1638), shërbeu si patrik i Aleksandrisë dhe patrik i Konstandinopojës në shtatë raste të ndryshëm nën turqit, para se ata përfundimisht ta mbysnin atë. Konfesioni i besimit i tij u dënua përnjëherë nga i njëjti sinod i Kishës në Kiev dhe Jashi, që përkrahu orthodhoksinë e katekizmit të Mogilës dhe të librave të shërbesave.* Konfesioni i Qirilit* ishte një pohim besimi tërësisht kalvinist. Në 1662 një sinod i patrikëve të Lindjes në *Jerusalem* konfirmoi vendimet e sinodit në Jashi dhe publikoi një *Konfesion të Besimit të Patrikëve të Lindjes.*


*Lindja*

     Në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë turqit shkatërruan pavarësinë e Kishave *serbe* dhe *bullgare*. Ata i nënshtruan ato drejtpëdrejt nën Konstandinopojën, duke vendosur kështu sundimin fanariot grek mbi të krishterët orthodhokse jo-grekë të perandorisë turke. Në këtë kohë, në Rusi, peshkopi *Shën Dimitri i Rostovit* (v. 1709) publikoi shkrimet e tij shpirtërore që përfshijnë një botim dymbëdhjetë vëllimesh të *Jetëve të Shenjtorëve*. Igumeni i shenjtë, *Shën Jobi* (v. 1651) i manastirit të Poçaevit jetoi, gjithashtu në këtë kohë.


*Perëndimi*

     Në perëndim popujt po e rimerrnin veten nga trazirat fetare të reformës dhe kundër-reformës. Amerika po kolonizohej nga sektarë fetarë nga Anglia: Puritanë, Kongregacionalistë, Baptistë dhe Kuekers, të cilët ishin anëtarë të S*hoqërisë së Miqve*, themeluar nga *Xhorxh Foks* (George Fox, v. 1691). Në 1611 në Angli, u botua *Versioni i Mbretit Xheims i Biblës*. Kisha Romane e kësaj kohe u turbullua nga lëvizja e *Jansenizmit*, doktrinë e cila mbronte pikëpamjen se hiri u jepet vetëm të zgjedhurve të Perëndisë. Në këtë kohë, në Francë, *Vinsent dë Pol* (Vincent de Paul, v. 1660) themeloi urdhërin e tij përkushtuar në veprat e bamirësisë dhe shërbimit ndaj të varfërve dhe të sëmurëve.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Tetëmbëdhjetë*


     Gjatë shtatëdhjetë e tre viteve në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë, froni patriarkal i Konstandinopojës i ndërroi patrikët dyzet e tetë herë. Disa e mbajtën pozitën e patrikut edhe pesë herë në kohë të ndryshme. Ky është një tregues i gjendjes së tmerrshme në të cilën të krishterët po jetonin nën sundimin turk. Ndonëse disa serbë arritën të emigronin në Austri dhe Hungari ku iu dhanë dioqezat e tyre, për ata të krishterë që mbetën nën kontrollin turk kjo ishte ora më e errët. Kjo kohë ishte periudha kur atje jetonin tre nga shenjtorët më të mëdhenj të kohëve moderne.


*Shën Kozmai i Etolisë** 

*Shën Kozma Etolasi* (v. 1779) është quajtur misionari më i madh i Greqisë moderne dhe ati i kombit modern grek. Shën Kozmai ishte një murg i Malit Athos i cili e la Malin e Shenjtë për të përhapur ungjillin e Krishtit tek grekët që jetonin nën shtypjen turke. Shenjti nuk ka lënë shkrime të tij. Megjithatë, ai ishte një predikues dhe mësues i shquar, fjalët e të cilit janë shkruar. Ai ishte, gjithashtu një mrekullibërës. Shën Kozmai vdiq me një vdekje martiri nga duart e turqve.


*Shën Makario i Korinthit*

*Shën Makario i Korinthit* (v. 1805) ishte bashkëkohasi më i ri i Shën Kozmait. Ai e kaloi kohën në Malin Athos ku mbrojti zbatimin e drejtë të praktikave liturgjike orthodhokse. Ai ishte një predikues misionar që ishte zgjedhur peshkop i Korinthit, por që nuk ishte në gjendje të funksiononte në këtë pozicion. Ai është i famshëm për ngulmimin e tij për nevojën dhe përshtatshmërinë e marrjes në rregull dhe të shpeshtë të Kungatës Hyjnore. Shenjti shkroi shumë shkrime shpirtërore, shumë nga të cilat janë rreth temës për nevojën e besimtarëve për të marrë pjesë në Misteret.


*Shën Nikodhim Agjioriti*

*Shën Nikodhim Agjioriti* (v. 1809) ishte në të njëtën frymë më Shën Kozmain dhe Shën Makarion. Ai ishte, gjithashtu një murg në Malin Athos ku ishte një nga udhëheqësit e rilindjes shpirtërore të orthodhoksisë greke nën sundimin turk. Ai njihet më tepër për botimin e shkrimeve të tij shpirtërore, përfshirë ato të Shën Makarios së Korinthit. Vepra e tij më e famshme është Filokalia, një përmbledhje e shkrimeve shpirtërore dhe asketike të Etërve të Kishës së Lindjes. 


*Rusia: Sinodi i Shenjtë Qeverisës*

     Shekulli i tetëmbëdjetë ishte një periudhë vështirësishë të mëdha për Kishën orthodhokse në Rusi. *Pjetri i Madh* sundoi deri në 1725, duke marrë titullin e perandorit.  Ai e sundoi Kishën me pushtet të fortë, duke nënshtruar atë krejtësisht në kërkesat dhe dëshirat e tij personale. Kur* patriku Adrian* vdiq, në 1700, Pjetri emëroi peshkopin ambicioz të Novgorodit, *Stefan Iavorski* (v. 1772) të mbante detyrën, duke i premtuar zgjedhjen. Në 1721, Pjetri nxorri *Rregullin Kishtar*. Ky u shkrua nga ukrainasi i protestantizuar *Theofan Prokopoviç* (v. 1738), dhe e suprimoi patriarkanën e Kishës Ruse. *Sinodi i Shenjtë Qeverisës* u vendos në vend të saj. 

*Sinodi i Shenjtë* përbëhej nga peshkopë, priftërinj dhe laikë të emëruar nga perandori dhe nën kontrollin e tij nëpërmjet kreut të tij laik, zyrtarit qeveritar të quajtur *ober-prokurator. Sinodi i Shenjtë* ishte modeluar që të përputhej me sistemin administrativ të kishave protestante të Perëndimit, të cilat Pjetri i admironte dhe i kishte zili. Ky dhunim rrënjësor i rregullit kanonik, tradicional të Kishës orthodhokse në Rusi – detyruar mbi Kishën nga perandori – u miratua dhe u njoh zyrtarisht nga patrikët e Lindjes. Kjo zgjati deri në 1918, kur përsëri një patrik u zgjodh për Kishën Ruse dhe u anullua metoda jo-orthodhokse e administrimit kishtar.

     I pari president i Sinodit të Shenjtë Qeverisës, i emëruar nga Pjetri i Madh, ishte *Stefan Iavorski*, një ukrainas i latinizuar. Hartuesi i tij, siç e kemi parë, ishte *Theofan Prokopoviç*, një njeri me prirje protestante, nga vendet e jugut me influencë perëndimore. Kjo situatë e kishtarëve udhëheqës të orthodhoksisë, si në Rusi ashtu edhe në zotërimin turk, që ishin: ose pro-roman, ose pro-protestant, duke mbrojtur ose pozicionet latine ose të reformës në teologji, devotshmëri dhe administrimin kishtar, ishte tipike e kohës. Tradita e gjallë e Kishës kishte humbur nëpër rrethanat historike. Udhëheqësit e Kishës Orthodhokse ishin të detyruar të zgjidhnin dhe të mbronin pozicione që ishin të huaja për frymën dhe përmbajtjen e Orthodhoksisë patristike tradicionale dhe sinodale.


*Rusia: Epoka e Petërsburgut Perandorak*

     Periudha dekadente e Epokës së Petërsburgut Perandorak të Rusisë që zgjati deri në shekullin e njëzet ishte një kohë ripërtëritje shpirtërore në Kishë. Kjo filloi me rizbulimin e parë të burimeve tradicionale orthodhokse brenda rretheve murgërore.* Pais Veliçkovski* (v. 1794), një murg moldavian, udhëtoi në Malin Athos dhe u kthye në Rusi me thesaret e *Filokalisë*. Murgu e përktheu antologjinë në sllavishten kishtare. Qysh prej fillimeve të tij, u zhvillua tradita ruse e udhëheqësve shpirtërorë të quajtur *stareci* ose *pleqtë*. Lulëzimi më i madh i këtij zhvillimi erdhi në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë në manastirin e *Optinës*.

     Shenjti më i shquar i Kishës Ruse në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë ishte *Shën Tikoni i Zadonskit* (v. 1783). Tikoni ishte peshkop i Voronezhit që e la detyrën e tij – ndoshta po aq shumë prej dëshpërimit dhe zhgënjimit sa edhe prej shendëtit të lig – për të jetuar jetë murgërore. Ai ishte i zhytur thellë në shkrimet e shenjta dhe në shkrimet e Etërve të Kishës, veçanërisht në ato të Shën Joan Gojartit. Ai i njihte, gjithashtu autorët e devotshëm të krishtërimit perëndimor. Shën Tikoni shkroi shumë libra, përfshirë *Mbi Krishtërimin e Vërtetë* dhe ai pati një letërkëmbim të madh për drejtimin shpirtëror dhe këshillimin baritor.

     Hierarku udhëheqës rus i shekullit ishte *Mitropoliti Platon i Moskës* (v. 1812), autor i teksteve teologjike; nxitës i studimeve historike; dhe arkitekt i planeve për kthimin e Besimtarëve të Vjetër në kungim me Kishën Orthodhokse.


*Misioni në Alaskë*

     Gjatë shekullit të tetëmbëdhjetë misionarët rusë filluan të lëviznin përmes Siberisë. Në 1794 murgjër prej manastirit të Valamit në Finlandën Ruse arritën në ishullin e Kodiakut në Alaska. Në këtë grup të parë misionarësh që arritën në brigjet e Amerikës së Veriut ishte *Shën Hermani i Alaskës*, shenjti i parë i kanonizuar i Kishës Orthodhokse në Amerikë.


*Perëndimi*

     Shekulli i tetëmbëdhjetë në Perëndim ishte një kohë rigjallërimi dhe ekspansioni misionar. *Xhon* dhe *Çarls Uesli* (John dhe Charles Wesley, v. 1791 dhe 1788) filluan lëvizjen *Metodiste* në Kishën e Anglisë që vazhdoi në *“zgjimin e madh”* në Amerikë. “Zgjimi” ishte një lëvizje rigjallërimi kushtuar prishjes së ndarjeve ndërmjet kishave të ndryshme protestante. Të gjithë besimtarët protestantë janë thirrur në bashkim nëpërmjet besimit në Jisuin si një Shpëtimtar personal. *Xhonatan Eduards* (Jonatan Edwards, v. 1758) dhe *Xhorxh Uajtfilld* (George Whitefield, v. 1770) ishin udhëheqësit e kësaj lëvizje rigjallëruese në Amerikë. 

     Në të njëjtën kohë *deizmi* ishte popullor në Evropë dhe në Amerikë. Deizmi ishte një  produkt i periudhës së iluminizmit dhe romantizmit, që pohonte ekzistencën e një Qenie Supreme të shkëputur nga bota, jo i vetë-zbuluar dhe i jo i përfshirë në çështjet e njerëzve. 

*David Hjum* (David Hume, v. 1776) në Angli dhe *Emanuel Kanti* (v. 1804) në Gjermani zhvilluan filozofinë që e hiqte Perëndinë, lirinë dhe pavdekësinë nga sfera e arsyes njerëzore. Kështu, krishtërimi thjeshtohej në një fe të besimit personal, të përkushtimit të devotshëm dhe veprimit etik. 

     Filozofia iluministe ishte pararendësja e drejtpërdrejtë e teologjisë liberale protestante të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Kjo teologji u udhëhoq nga “ati” i saj, *Frederik Shlaiermaker* (Frederich Schleiermacher, v. 1834), i cili i shkroi fjalimet e tij për “jobesimtarët e kulturuar” të kohës, duke i thirrur ata te një “ndijim” fetar... shprehja më e madhe e të cilit ishte feja e Jisuit. 

     Arritja më e madhe frymëzuese shpirtërore e krishtërimit perëndimor në këtë shekull ishte muzika e *J.S. Bah* (v. 1750), *G.F. Handel* (v. 1759),* W.F. Moxart* (v. 1791) dhe *L. Von Beethoven* (v. 1827).

     Kisha Romane e shekullit të tetëmbëdhjetë përjetoi si një ekspansion të madh misionar ashtu edhe një konflikt të madh me frymën iluministe që çoi në revolucionin kundër Kishës dhe Shtetit në Evropë dhe në Amerikë. Në 1773 urdhëri jezuit u shpërnda nga papa nën presionin shekullar. Shumë nga jezuitët gjetën strehim në Rusinë e *Katerinës II të Madhe*. Ajo ishte një ithtare e frymës së iluminizmit francez, duke mbyllur gjysmën e manastireve gjatë mbretërimit të saj. Ajo i konfiskoi të gjitha pronat e manastireve dhe i kufizoi së tepërmi – me masa administrative dhe ligjore – numrin e thirrjeve murgërore në Kishë.



__________________________________________________  ___

_Në vendin tonë Shën Kozmai njihet nga të krishterët si Shën Kozmai i Beratit ose i Kolkondasit kurse nga bektashijtë njihet si Çoban Baba._

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Nëntëmbëdhjetë*


*Rusia: Ringjallja Shpirtërore*

     Farat e ringjalljes shpirtërore, të mbjellura në shekullin e mëparshëm, lulëzuan në Rusi. Kisha vazhdonte të jetonte nën zotërimin e shtetit. Ndërsa Kisha ishte nën kontrollin dhe censurën e drejtpërdrejtë shtetërore, dhe ndonëse nuk ekzistonte një patrik ose një sinod kishtar i çdo lloji gjatë tërë këtij shekulli, jeta e besimit vazhdoi të tregonte vetveten me madhështi në jetët e shenjtorëve, misionarëve dhe teologëve rusë dhe tek shkrimtarët e kohës. 

     Shenjti më i madh rus i shekullit, i cili është quajtur shenjti më i madh në historinë e Kishës Ruse, ishte *Shën Serafimi i Sarovit* (v. 1833). Shën Serafimi ishte një murg i cili qëndroi për njëzet vjet në vetmi dhe mbyllje të plotë me një lutje intensive, agjërim të fortë dhe ushtrime shpirtërore. Në 1825 ai i hapi dyert e vendit ku ishte mbyllur, duke i përshëndetur besimtarët që vinin tek ai me gëzimin e ndritshëm të Krishtit të ngjallur dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Në këshillimet e tij shpirtërore Shën Serafimi e identifikon qëllimin e jetës së krishterë si përvetësimi i Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Ai u kanonizua në 1903. 

     Etërit më të famshëm të manastirit të *Optinës* që jetonin në atë kohë ishin: *Leonidi* (v. 1841); *Makario* (v. 1841); dhe *Ambrozi* (v. 1891). Ambrozi, së bashku me Shën Tikonin e Zadonskit, mbahen të jenë frymëzuesit e shkrimtarit të madh të krishterë të asaj kohe, *Fjodor Dostojevskit* (v. 1861). 

     Brenda lëvizjes së ringjalljes shpirtërore ishin edhe mësuesit e jetës dhe praktikave asketike të *Lutjes së Jisuit*, murgu-peshkop *Ignati Briançaninov* (v. 1867), *Theofan Govorov*,* i Mbylluri* (v. 1894) që shkroi vëllime të shkrimeve shpirtërore, duke përfshirë përkthimin në rusisht të *Filokalisë*. Në këtë kohë, u shfaq libri më popullor mbi Lutjen e Jisuit nga një autor i panjohur rus,  i quajtur* Rruga e Pelegrinit*. 

     Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit jetoi dhe punoi *At Joan Sergiev i Kronshtadit* (v. 1908). At Joani ishte një prift famullie, dhuratat baritore të të cilit i dhanë atij titullin  Bariu i gjithë Rusisë. Nëpërmjet besimit të tij të madh, prifti i shenjtë u lut, kremtoi misteret liturgjike, mësoi dhe shëroi. Ai është kontribues i madh për ringjalljen eukaristike ndër orthodhoksët rusë në këtë shekull. Ai ngulmoi në pjesëmarrjen në misteret e shenjta të atyre që vinin të luteshin me atë në enorinë e tij. Me qëllim që të lehtësonte dhe thellonte përgatitjen e besimtarëve për marrjen e rregullt të Kungatës së Shenjtë, At Joani themeloi praktikën e rrëfimit të përbashkët publik. Një bamirës i madh i të varfërve dhe shërues i të sëmurëve, këshillat shpirtërore të At Joanit janë publikuar në ditarin e tij të quajtur Jeta ime në Krishtin. 

     Teologët udhëheqës rusë të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë ishin kleriku i madh *Mitropoliti Filaret i Moskës* (v. 1867) dhe laiku *Aleks Komiakov* (v. 1860), shkrimet e të cilëve si i famshmi *"Kisha është Një"* fillimisht nuk u publikuan në Rusi, përshkak të censurës qeveritare. I konsideruar si një ndër teologët modernë më origjinal dhe më krijues, Komiakov ishte ndër të parët që zbuloi rrjedhat patristike tradicionale të teologjisë orthodhokse dhe jetës shpirtërore. Ai i inkurajoi mendimtarët orthodhoksë të shkëputeshin nga robëria perëndimore e teologjisë skolastike dhe të takoheshin me botën shpirtërore dhe intelektuale të perëndimit me një njohuri dhe përvojë të shëndoshë të Traditës së vërtetë orthodhokse.

     Përveç Komiakovit dhe shkrimtarit *Dostojevski*, duhen përmendur edhe mendimtarë fetarë rusë, si: *I. Kirevski* (v. 1856), *V. Soloviev* (v. 1900),* N. Federov* (v. 1905) dhe vëllezërit *S. Trubetskoi* (v. 1905) dhe *E. Trubetskoi* (v. 1920). Gjithashtu, duhet përmendur emri i* Leon Tolstoit* (v. 1913), romancierit të madh që i rishkroi ungjijtë, krijoi fenë e tij dhe u çkishërua nga Kisha Orthodhokse.


*Rusia: Aktiviteti Misionar*

     Shekulli i nëntëmbëdhjetë në Rusi, ashtu si edhe në Perëndim, ishte një shekull misionar. Prifti *Makario Glukarev* (v. 1847) ia dedikoi jetën e tij ungjillizimit të fiseve Siberiane. Profesori laik *Nikolai Ilminski* (v. 1891) i përktheu shkrimet dhe librat e Kishës së besimit orthodhoks në gjuhën e këtyre popujve. Akademia teologjike e ngritur në *Kazan* u bë qendra e aktivitetit misionar të Kishës Ruse.

     Po ashtu, në këtë kohë, peshkop *Nikolai Kasatkin* (v. 1912) i Tokios ktheu mijëra japonezë në besimin orthodhoks, duke lënë pas vdekjes një Kishë lokale vetë-qeverisëse me shkrimet dhe librat liturgjikë në gjuhën vendase dhe një numër klerikësh vendas. Peshkopi Nikolai u kanonizua shenjt në 1970.

*Shën Hermani i Alaskës* (v. 1837) u kanonizua, gjithashtu nga Kisha Orthodhokse në 1970 për shenjtërinë e tij të jashtëzakonshme, e shprehur në kujdesin dhe dashurinë e tij vetë-zbrazëse për popullin e Alaskës. Në lidhje me aktivitetet misionare të Kishës Ruse, duhet përmendur, gjithashtu emri i *At Joan Veniaminov* (v. 1879). At Joani udhëtoi përmes Siberisë, në fillim të shekullit, me gruan dhe fëmijët e tij. Ai përktheu shkrimet, shërbesat kishtare dhe një libër të vogël me shkrimet e tij, të quajtur *Rruga për në Mbretërinë e Qiellit*, në gjuhën aleute. Ai krijoi një alfabet nga gërmat sllave. At Joani ishte një administrator, teknik dhe shkencëtar i madh. Ai ishte një mësues, një bari dhe një gjuhëtar. Në 1839 ai u bë peshkop i Kamçatkës dhe i Ishujve Aleutinë. Në 1868 ai u zgjodh Mitropolit i Moskës me emrin *Inocent*. Mitropoliti Inocent u kanonizua si Ndriçues i Aleutëve dhe Apostull i Amerikës në 1978.

     Shekulli i nëntëmbëdhjetë pa rritjen e Kishës Orthodhokse në Amerikë. Shumë imigrantë erdhën në botën e re, në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit, nga vende tradicionale orthodhokse. Në 1812, u ndërtua e para ndërtesë e Kishës Orthodhokse në Amerikën e Veriut në *Fort Ross* në Kaliforni. Në 1870 u emërua peshkopi i parë i Alaskës dhe i Ishujve Aleutinë. Në 1872 qendra e misionit orthodhoks u zhvendos jozyrtarisht nga Sitka në San Françisko, ku u vendos zyrtarisht nga *peshkopi Nestor* në 1879. Në 1898 *Kryepeshkopi Tikon Belavin*, që më vonë u bë patriku i parë i Rusisë qysh prej kohës së Pjetrit të Madh, u caktua si primati Amerikan. Ai bëri thirrje për *autonomi lokale*, për përdorimin e *anglishtes* si gjuha liturgjike dhe për *përdorimin e kalendarit civil lokal* në praktikat kishtare.

     Enoria e parë orthodhokse greke në Shtetet e Bashkuara u themelua në Nju - Orlean të Luizianës në 1867. Kësaj enorie iu dhanë enët kishtare nga cari i Rusisë si shenjë e kënaqësisë së tij perandorake për fillimin e kishave që flisnin greqisht në juridiksionin shpirtëror të Sinodit të Shenjtë të Kishës Orthodhokse të Rusisë. 


*Lindja*

     Shekulli i nëntëmbëdhjetë në Lindje dëshmoi pavarësinë e një numri të madh të krishterësh orthodhoksë nga zgjedha turke. Kryengritja greke e vitit 1821 bëri që autoritetet turke të varnin *patrikun Grigor të Konstandinopojës* dhe pesë mitropolitë, në dyert e Fanarit të Dielën e Pashkës. Mbasi Greqia fitoi pavarësinë, u shpall, në 1833 statusi i autoqefalisë së Kishës Greke.  Kjo u konfirmua nga Konstandinopoja në 1850. Seminari teologjik patriarkal në ishullin e Halkit u themelua në 1844.

     Pesë dioqeza vetë-qeverisëse të orthodhoksëve *serbë* dhe dy dioqeza të orthodhoksëve *rumunë* u ngritën jashtë kufijve të Perandorisë Turke gjatë këtij shekulli. Brenda perandorisë populli *bullgar* kërkoi dhe e mori lejen nga turqit për të patur juridiksionin e tyre të veçantë kishtar. Më parë bullgarët drejtoheshin nga peshkopë grekë, të emëruar nga Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës, në dioqeza me të krishterë orthodhoksë të tjerë që jetonin në të njëjtat krahina. Çdo veprim themelimi të një administrate të ndarë kishtare mbi bazën e *kombësisë* u dënua zyrtarisht nga patrikët e Konstandinopojës, Aleksandrisë dhe Antiokisë në 1872 si herezia e *filetizmit*. E ashtuquajtura *skizma bullgare* u zgjidh përfundimisht në 1945 kur patriarkana bullgare u vendos brenda kujfijve të përcaktuar territorialë.

     Gjysma e dytë e shekullit dëshmoi jetën e *Shën Nektarit të Egjinës* (v. 1920). Ai ishte *kryepeshkop i Pentapolit*, i njohur për predikimin dhe mënyrën e tij të jetës ungjillore  drejtuar nga përunjësia, thjeshtësia, varfëria dhe dashuria për vëllezërit.


*Perëndimi* 

     Perëndimi protestant u karakterizua nga ekspansioni misionar dhe teologjia liberale. Ishte epoka e kërkimit të Jisuit historik me anë të mjeteve historike dhe kriticizmit biblik. Ishte koha kur besimi i krishterë u konsiderua nga teologët, kryesisht, si një fe e ndijimit ose e sjelljes morale. Në këtë kohë, pati një përplasje ndërmjet *liberalëve* dhe *fondamentalistëve*. Fondamentalistët, veçanërisht në Amerikë, ngulmonin në përdorimin e Biblës si një manual shkencor që duhej të interpretohej fjalë për fjalë në një mënyrë të papajtueshme me qëllimet dhe synimet e shkrimeve të shenjta ashtu si janë kuptuar dhe interpretuar në Traditën e Kishës. Kështu, në botën perëndimore protestante të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë, alternativa zotëruese e ofruar ishte ose ajo e *liberalizmit* e një varieteti racionalist ose pietist, ose *fondamentalizmi* sektar. Në Kishën romane të fundshekullit, autoriteti kishtar papal dënoi formën e liberalizmit romano-katolik, quajtur herezia e *modernizmit*. Kjo u bë zyrtarisht në 1907. Megjithatë, rrënjët e saj ishin në lëvizjet racionale dhe kritike të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë, me theksin në kriticizmin biblik dhe në historinë e feve si çelësat e duhur për të kuptuar krishtërimin.

     Në 1854, Papa Piu IX, e shpalli zyrtarisht doktrinën e *Zënies së Panjollshme të Virgjëreshës Mari.* Në 1870, *Sinodi i Parë i Vatikanit* i riafirmoi doktrinat e Sinodit të Trentos dhe zyrtarisht, për herë të parë në histori, përcaktoi dogmën e *pagabueshmërisë* së papës së Romës. Kjo dogmë deklaronte se kur papa flet *ex cathedra* në çështjet e besimit ose moralit, vendimi i tij është i detyrueshëm për të gjithë katolikët  ngaqë konsiderohet të jetë i pagabueshëm. Dogma e Vatikanit pohonte qartë se pagabueshmëria e papës ishte detyrues kur ai fliste nga vetvetja dhe jo nga konsensusi i Kishës.

     Shenjtorët romanë, *Zhan Vianei* (Jean Vianney, v. 1859) famulltari i Ars-it, dhe *Tereza e Lisië-s* (Thιrese de Lisieux, v. 1897) jetuan në këtë kohë.


*Lindja dhe Perëndimi*

     Në 1848, si përgjigje ndaj propozimeve të bëra orthodhoksëve nga Papa Piu IX, patrikët e Lindjes nxorrën letrën e tyre të famshme enciklike në të cilën doktrina e karakterit sinodal të Orthodhoksisë pohohej qartë. E nënshkruar nga të gjithë patrikët e Kishës Orthodhokse, së bashku me njëzet e nëntë peshkopë, e mbështetur plotësisht nga Mitropoliti i Moskës, Filaret, letra enciklike e 1848 mbahet si dokumenti më autoritativ në historinë moderne të Kishës Orthodhokse.

----------


## Albo

*Shekulli i Njëzetë - Vitet 1900-1925*



*Kryepeshkopata Amerikane*

     Në 1898, *peshkopi Tikon Belavin* u bë kreu i dioqezës së Ishujve Aleutinë dhe Alaskës të Kishës Orthodhokse Ruse. Në 1900 emri kësaj dioqeze u ndërrua në dioqeza e *Ishujve Aleutinë dhe Amerikës së Veriut*. Në 1905 Sinodi i Shenjtë i Kishës Ruse e ngriti dioqezën në rangun e kryedioqezës dhe Tikoni u bë kryepeshkop. Gjatë këtij viti, qendra e kryepeshkopatës lëvizi nga San Françisko në Nju Jork, ku u ndërtua *Katedralja e Shën Nikollës*. Në këtë kohë, gjithashtu u themelua seminari i parë kishtar në Mineapolis (Minneapolis) dhe u mbajt *këshilli i parë i përgjithshëm* (sobor) në 1907 në Meifild (Mayfield) të Pensilvanisë, pranë *Manastirit të Shën Tikonit* në  Kananin e Jugut (South Canaan), ku kryepeshkopi kishte ngritur gjithashtur, një shkollë pastorale për të përgatitur priftërinj.


*Kryepeshkopi Tikon*

     Kisha në Amerikë, gjatë kohës së kryepeshkopit Tikon, i cili ishte kreu i saj deri në 1908, përfshinte të gjithë të krishterët orthodhoksë qe jetonin në botën e re, prej kombësive të ndryshme. Shumë nga sllavët në kryepeshkopatë ishin ish-unitë, d.m.th. anëtarë të Kishës Katolike të ritit lindor që erdhën në Amerikë nga ato zona të Evropës Lindore ku Unioni i Brestit ishte akoma në fuqi (Shih tek Shekulli Gjashtëmbëdhjetë). Shumë nga këta të krishterë sllavë u sollën përsëri në Kishën Orthodhokse nga *At Aleksi Toth* (v. 1909), i cili, në 1891, u bashkua me Kishën Orthodhokse me enorinë e tij në Mineapolis.

     Kryepeshkopi Tikon kishte ide të mëdha për Kishën Orthodhokse në Amerikë. Ai i shkroi Sinodit të Shenjtë të Kishës Ruse në 1905-1906 se kryepeshkopata amerikane duhej të ishte një Kishë autonome e përbërë nga të gjithë të krishterët orthodhoksë të të gjithë kombeve, duke përdorur anglishten dhe kalendarin civil amerikan (kalendarin grigorian) për shërbesat dhe veprimatritë e saj kishtare. Në këtë kohë, ishin bërë tashmë përkthimet në anglisht të shërbesave kryesore të Kishës.

     Ishte bindja e Tikonit se Kisha Amerikane duhej të përbëhej nga shumë grupe etnike dhe ai vetë kishte një plan për zhvillimin shkallë-shkallë të vetëqeverisjes së Kishës nga një hierarki të përbërë nga të gjitha grupet etnike orthodhokse. Në 1904, *Rafael Hauini** (Raphael Hawaweeny), një arkimandrit sirian u dorëzua peshkop i Bruklinit për t’u kujdesur për besimtarët me origjinë siriane dhe libaneze që ishin në Amerikë. Një plan i ngjashëm u hartua edhe për dorëzimin e një peshkopi nga kleri serb, i cili do të kishte, gjithashtu një dioqezë territoriale për të plotësuar nevojat e orthodhoksëve serbë në tokën e re. Kështu ishte formuluar në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme plani për të zhvilluar një hierarki lokale, që e ruante parimin territorial orthodhoks të qeverisjes dioqeziane dhe përsëri i shërbente nevojave pastorale të popujve të njerëzve të kombeve të ndryshëm. Megjithatë, tashmë në 1905 një *“Kishë Orthodhokse Lindore Helenike”* u bashkërendua në shtetin e Nju Jorkut e pavarur nga hierarkia orthodhokse lokale, ndonëse në atë kohë nuk kishte peshkop grek në vend dhe as plane për një dioqezë të veçantë greko-amerikane.


*Nga 1908-1917*

     Mbasi kryepeshkopi Tikon u kthye në Rusi, dioqeza amerikane u kryesua nga *Kryepeshkopi Platon Rozhdestvenski*, i cili shërbeu deri në 1914 kur ai u kthye në Rusi për të shërbyer si anëtar i Sinodit të Shenjtë nën qeverinë e përkohshme. Platoni ishte ish-eksarku i Kishës së Gjeorgjisë (Iberia) në Perandorinë Ruse. Në 1912, seminari kishtar, i quajtur Shën Platoni, u transferua nga Mineapolis në Tenafli (Tenafly) të Nju Xhersit.

* At Leonid Turkeviç*, mitropoliti i ardhshëm Leonti, një nga mësuesit e parë të seminarit, u bë në këtë kohë dekani i katedrales së Shën Nikollës në Nju Jork. Ai shkroi shumë artikuj gjatë kësaj periudhe rreth fatit të kryepeshkopatës misionare amerikane për t’u bërë një Kishë Orthodhokse vetëqeverisëse. Së bashku me *At A. Kukulevskin*, ai përfaqësoi dioqezën amerikane në Sinodin e Kishës Ruse në 1917-1918.


*Kisha në Rusi*

     Periudha prej 1900 deri në 1917, në Rusi, ishte një kohë e rilindjes fetare dhe e reformës kishtare. Ndërkohë, intelektualë të tillë ateistë, si: *P.B. Struv* (v. 1944), *S.N. Bulgakov* (v. 1944),* N.A. Berdiaev* (v. 1948),* S.L. Frank* (v. 1950), *G.P. Fedotov* (v. 1951) dhe të tjerë po kryenin kthimin  e tyre nga “marksizmi në idealizëm” dhe në Kishën Orthodhokse peshkopët dhe udhëheqësit e Kishës Ruse po i bënin një shqyrtim kritik strukturave kishtare. Në 1905, ober-prokuratori i Sinodit të Shenjtë, K.P. *Pobedonostsev*, i cili aktualisht e kishte drejtuar Kishën për një çerek shekulli, më në fund shpalli deklaratën e perandorit se një sinod i Kishës Ruse duhej të mbahej dhe duhej të bëheshin plane për “ta çuar përpara detyrën e madhe”. Pushteti civil u dorëzua më në fund, ndaj kërkesave të Kishës Ruse për të qenë e lirë të drejtonte jetën dhe punën e saj pa ndërhyrje nga kontrolli i shtetit.


*Sinodi i 1917-1918*

     U bë shumë punë para sinodit. U bënë pyetësor për peshkopët për të marrë idetë e tyre. U mbajtën fjalime dhe raporte. Mbas shumë debatesh, u vendos që çdo dioqezë do të dërgonte delegatë nga kleri dhe laikët për të qenë së bashku me peshkopët, të cilët, vetëm ata, sipas Besimit Orthodhoks, duhet t’i bënin vendimet përfundimtare për çëshjet e doktrinave dhe të praktikave të Kishës. Në 1917, në mes të trazirave revolucionare u mblodh sinodi. Akti i tij më aktual ishte restaurimi i patriarkanës në Kishën Ruse. Në mëngjesin e 1 Nëntorit, 1917, mbas agripnisë dhe lutjeve, një murg i vjetër tërhoqi emrin e njërit prej të tre të zgjedhurve të emëruar nga një kuti para ikonës së Hyjlindëses së Kazanit. Kështu, *Kryepeshkopi Tikon*, ish-primati i kryepeshopatës amerikane, u bë *Patriku* i parë i Kishës Orthodhokse Ruse qysh prej kohës së Pjetrit të Madh. 


*Patriku Tikon*

     Qysh prej fillimit, patriku i ri luftoi për të drejtat e Kishës Ruse në situatën e re të ndarjes ligjore nga shteti sovjetik. Në janar 1918, ai nxorri një dekret zyrtar ku dënoheshin dhe çkishëroheshin të gjithë “armiqtë e hapur dhe të fshehtë të të vërtetës së Krishtit”. Ky dekret, i cili i referohej drejtpërdrejt veprimeve te qeverisë bolshevike, u aprovua nga Sinodi i Kishës i cili ishte akoma në vazhdim.

     Patriku Tikon u arrestua dhe u nxorr para gjyqit për kundërshtimin e tij ndaj dhënies së enëve të shenjta të kishës të cilat qeveria i kishte kërkuar gjatë kohës së zisë së bukës dhe luftës civile, me qëllim për të ushqyer të varfërit. Primati i ofroi të gjitha pasuritë e pashenjtëruara të Kishës dhe premtoi të mblidhte para për nevojtarët nëpërmjet ofrimeve vullnetare të besimtarëve që do të barazonin shumën që po kërkonte qeveria, dhe, që, gjithashtu do t’u ndahej njerëzve drejtpërdrejt nga Kisha.

     Në përpjekjet dhe sprovat e tij, patriku u përpoq të ndiqte rrugën e një politike neutrale, ndërkohë që ai i mbrojti të drejtat e Kishës pa kompromis. Ai vdiq, në 1925, si një konfesor i besimit dhe u njoh nga shumë si një martir dhe shenjt.


*Kisha e Gjallë*

     Patrikut Tikon i duhej të përballej, gjithashtu edhe me *Kishën e Gjallë*, një grup klerikësh ultra-liberalë, të cilët plot entuziazëm mbështetnin regjimin sovjetik. Kisha e Gjallë u njoh nga shteti si Kisha zyrtare Ruse, dhe u përdor nga shteti kundër atyre që ishin besnikë të patrikut Tikon. Ky grup “rinovistësh” i ndryshoi mësimet dhe praktikat e Kishës në shumë aspekte dhe u përshëndet nga disa në Perëndim si mbartësit e Reformës në Rusi. Kisha e Gjallë u shua në fund të viteve njëzet kur nuk i nevojitej më shtetit. Ajo nuk pati pasues nga populli dhe një numër klerikësh që kishte marrë pjesë në këtë lëvizje me qëllim të mirë u pendua dhe u kthye në Kishën Orthodhokse.


*Vetë-dorëzimi Ukrainas*

     Në 1921, në Kiev, u mbajt një sinod priftërinjsh ukrainas për të formuar një Kishë autoqefale për Ukrainën. Në këtë takim, në të cilin nuk ishte i pranishëm asnjë peshkop, priftërinjtë e “dorëzuan” udhëheqësin e tyre, *Vasil Lipkivski*, si “peshkop”. Kështu filloi grupi i “vetë-dorëzuar” i quajtur me emrin* Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Ukrainase*, e cila qysh prej atëhere është përhapur nëpër botë. 


*Kisha në Amerikë* 

     Mbas revolucionit bolshevik në Rusi, Kisha Orthodhokse në Amerikë u hodh në pështjellim dhe kaos. Qysh prej 1917, krypeshkopata amerikane ishte pa udhëheqje. Mbas revolucionit *Krypeshkopi Platon* u kthye në Amerikë. Ai pati bekimin e patrikut Tikon për t’u kujdesur për Kishën amerikane, por nuk pati dokumenta zyrtare për këtë. *Këshilli i tretë* i kryepeshkopatës amerikane, që u mbajt në Pitsburg, në 1922, e pranoi Platonin si udhëheqësin e saj, por vendosi të priste për fjalën zyrtare nga patriku në Moskë, për caktimin e tij zyrtar. Por, në  këtë kohë, patriku ishte në robërinë e regjimit sovjetik dhe mbështjetja zyrtare i ishte dhënë Kishës së Gjallë.

     Në 1923, prifti i zhveshur, *Joan Kedrovski*, erdhi në Amerikë si “peshkop” i Kishës së Gjallë dhe kërkoi – dhe mori me veprim të ligjshëm – zotërimin e pronave të Kishës Ruse, duke përfshirë katedralen e Shën Nikollës në Nju Jork. Gjithashtu, në këtë kohë, Seminari në Tenafli u mbyll dhe pronat dhe libraria e tij u shitën. 


*Këshilli i Detroit-it*

     Në 1924, *këshilli i katërt* i kryepeshkopatës amerikane u mbajt në Detroit. Ky këshill, i bazuar në dekretin e patrikut Tikon, të 20 Nëntorit 1920, No. 362 – që deklaronte se të gjitha dioqezat e Kishës Ruse të shkëputura nga patriarkana duhet të qeverisnin vetveten dhe ta vazhdonin jetën e tyre kishtare nën mbikqyrjen lokale – deklaronte që kryepeshkopata amerikane duhej të ishte një *mitropoli vetë-qeverisëse* derisa të vinte koha që të rivendoseshin lidhje normale me Kishën në Rusi. Platoni u vendos zyrtarisht si mitropolit i Kishës që do të quhej Mitropolia Amerikane, e përfshirë zyrtarisht si Kisha Orthodhokse Greke Katolike Ruse e Amerikës. 


*Përçarja Amerikane*

     Kaosi i viteve mbas revolucionit i dha mundësinë orthodhoksëve jo-rusë në Amerikë të formonin juridiksionet e tyre kishtare, duke inauguruar kështu, për herë të parë në historinë e Kishës Orthodhokse, ekzistencën e shumë “dioqezave” kishtare në të njëjtin territor. Në 1922, Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës i zgjidhi problemet e saj me Kishën Greke në lidhje me Amerikën dhe formoi zyrtarisht *Kishën Orthodhokse Greke në Amerikë* nën juridiksionin e saj. Peshkopi sirian, Rafael vdiq në 1915 dhe peshkopi i ri për *Orthodhoksët Sirianë në Amerikë*, *Efthimi*, u dorëzua në Amerikë në bashkim me peshkopët lokalë rusë. Gjithashtu, në këtë kohë, grupe lokale të të krishterëve orthodhoksë nga të gjitha kombësitë i organizuan vetvetet në bashkësi enorish në botën e re pothuaj, pa ndonjë udhëheqje hierarkike të qartë. 


*Kisha në Greqi* 

     Në Greqi, çereku i parë i shekullit pa ardhjen e shumë grekërve nga territoret turke, veçanërisht në kohën e luftës greko-turke të vitit 1922, kur Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës humbi një numër të madh anëtarësh të cilët emigruan në vende të tjera, përfshirë edhe botën e re. Në 1911, *At Eusebio Mathopulos* themeloi në Greqi vëllazërinë Zoi, një organizatë përkushtuar ndriçimit të Greqisë së krishtere. Vëllazëria themeloi shumë shkolla dhe rrethe dhe bëri shumë vepra të mira. Ajo solli, gjithashtu, në Kishë shumë doktrina dhe praktika protestante. 


*Kishat e Tjera*

     Në 1920, pesë dioqezat orthodhokse serbe, që u krijuan gjatë kohës së shpërbërjes së Perandorisë Turke dhe formimit të shteteve të reja evropiane, u mbodhën në një *Kishë Orthodhokse Serbe* kombëtare me një patrik në Beograd. Në 1922, kjo Kishë u nda zyrtarisht prej shtetit. 

     Kisha Orthodhokse rumune me patrikun e saj në Bukuresht u themelua në 1925. Ajo mbetet Kisha kombëtare e Rumanisë.

*Patriarkana e Antiokisë* në Lindjen e Mesme pati, me ndihmën e rusëve, primatin e saj të parë arab në 1898. Megjithatë, Patriarkana në Jeruzalem, vazhdonte të kishte një primat grek, ndonëse një këshill i priftërinjve dhe laikëve arabë u formua në 1911 për të marrë pjesë në drejtimin e Kishës. 

*Kisha Orthodhokse e Polonisë* e mori autoqefalinë në 1924. Në 1925 ajo kishte gjithashtu, dy dioqeza të krishterësh orthodhoksë në Çekosllovaki. Kisha Orthodhokse e Finlandës u bë autonome nën drejtimin e Patriarkanës së Konstadinopojës (1923).

     Në 1921, eksarkati i* Kishës Orthodhokse Ruse në Evropën Perëndimore* udhëhiqej nga *Mitropoliti Evlogji Gjeorgjevski* (v. 1946), i cili ishte caktuar nga patriku Tikon. Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës caktoi një eksark grek në Londër në 1922. 


*Sinodi në Mërgim*

     Menjëherë pas revolucionit bolshevik, një grup klerikësh rusë të mërguar, së bashku me udhëheqës laikë monarkistë, formuan *Sinodin Orthodhoks Rus në Mërgim*, i quajtur, gjithashtu *Kisha Orthodhokse Ruse Jashtë Rusisë*. Ky grup i udhëhequr nga Mitropoliti *Antoni Krapovitski* (v. 1936), e vendosi qendrën e tij në Serbi, ku mori të drejtën të funksiononte në mënyrë të pavarur nga hierarkia kishtare lokale. Për shkak të vendosjes në Sremski-Karlovtsi, grupi mori, gjithashtu, emrin *Sinodi Karlovatski*. Ky grup u dënua zyrtarisht nga patriku Tikon, si edhe nga Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës, për prishjen e rregullit të Kishës. 


*Lëvizja Ekumenike*

     Lëvizja për bashkëpunim ndërmjet të krishterëve, e cila filloi ndër protestantët në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë, u zhvillua më e fuqishme në fillim të këtij shekulli me themelimin e *Këshillit Misionar Ndërkombëtar*, në Edinburg, në 1910. Në 1920, peshkopët e Patriarkanës së Konstandinopojës nxorrën një letër enciklike *“Të Gjitha Kishave të Krishtit Kudo Që Të Jenë,”* duke bërë thirrje për “një lidhje më të ngushtë dhe një mirëkuptim të ndërsjelltë ndërmjet Kishave të ndryshme të krishtera.



____________________

_ * Rafael Hauini u kanonizua shenjt nga Kisha Orthodhokse në Amerikë në vitin 2000 së bashku me disa klerikë të tjerë. Ai dorëzoi Theofan Nolin në dhjak._

----------

